# SCOTLAND- King Of Kings 2014



## virtuocity (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## virtuocity (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi folks,

I'm going to be running the SCOTLAND region for the King of Kings 2014.  We're nice and early but regional ties need to be played before the end of March so let's get cracking.

Was hoping for a wee discussion about potential venues for the regional qualifier.  Does anyone have any thoughts or seen any great offers?

In the meantime, be sure to get your Â£10 in sooner rather than later.  :thup::thup::thup::thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2013)

virtuocity said:




























Click to expand...

I'm interested in this however i do have a couple of concerns!

where will this be held?

full handicap on a shorterned winter course that could potentially be on winter greens!


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 27, 2013)

To answer your questions in turn:

1.  This is up to the contributors to this thread.  If 99% of participants are from the East Coast, then it would be daft to hold the event in Dumfries.  Where would YOU like to play?

2.  So what?  It's the same for everyone.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			To answer your questions in turn:

1.  This is up to the contributors to this thread.  If 99% of participants are from the East Coast, then it would be daft to hold the event in Dumfries.  Where would YOU like to play?

2.  So what?  It's the same for everyone.
		
Click to expand...

1)
its will inevitably be held in the central belt, Edinburgh or Glasgow area's due to more being down this part of the world, i would like it to be played at a top course so its worth traveling to from the back of behond!

2)  all handicaps are calc from full courses ie from medals tee's if you start playing playing courses that are 5 shots easier and 1000 yards shorter, this up here is deemed an advantage to higher handicappers. 

if you can find somewhere that will be off full course and full SSS thats fine.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 27, 2013)

I would be interested in playing, subject to dates and location.

And as a high handicapper, I'm with patricks148 - I don't think full handicaps would be fair from winter tees.  3/4 handicap at most I would say for the HC allowance.


----------



## IanG (Nov 27, 2013)

Perhaps we should start collecting expressions of interest, see how we are all spread out , whether we prefer  mid-week for a better deal or weekend which is better for working folk, and some indication of how much you'd be prepared to pay for green fees. 

Can any of us get a good deal at our local clubs ? I know I can't help much in that regard - too many visitors already at my place! 

I'll start: 

IanG, North Berwick, weekend only, up to Â£50 if we get a deal on a  top course.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2013)

IanG said:



			Perhaps we should start collecting expressions of interest, see how we are all spread out , whether we prefer  mid-week for a better deal or weekend which is better for working folk, and some indication of how much you'd be prepared to pay for green fees. 

Can any of us get a good deal at our local clubs ? I know I can't help much in that regard - too many visitors already at my place! 

I'll start: 

IanG, North Berwick, weekend only, up to Â£50 if we get a deal on a  top course.
		
Click to expand...

I'd def play at North Berwick... how much are greens fee's this time of year and are you on full course.


----------



## IanG (Nov 27, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I'd def play at North Berwick... how much are greens fee's this time of year and are you on full course.
		
Click to expand...

Usually on a full course all year - maybe 1 or 2 temp tees but no winter greens in my experience. We play off mats Dec-Feb, but are back on the grass in March. March Green fees are Â£65. I'd be happy to take folks on ( which is then v. cheap) BUT  I can only take three on at a time so that rules out having a 'meet' there. 

cheers
Ian


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd love to play North Berwick.

Oh- if anyone is looking to car share, then that would be good.  Happy to offer a lift.


As for my course, it's a challenging 9 hole (lovely but short course) which I could get everyone 18 holes, a trolley a beer & burger for Â£10.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2013)

IanG said:



			Usually on a full course all year - maybe 1 or 2 temp tees but no winter greens in my experience. We play off mats Dec-Feb, but are back on the grass in March. March Green fees are Â£65. I'd be happy to take folks on ( which is then v. cheap) BUT  I can only take three on at a time so that rules out having a 'meet' there. 

cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Its a date then

a mate a nd i are heading to Gullane NO1 in March/April for a game be nice to get one at North Berwick as well.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 27, 2013)

Any other suggestions?

I know the majority of Scots abandoned the good ship GM a while ago, but let's be having you folks!


----------



## CliveW (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Any other suggestions?

I know the majority of Scots abandoned the good ship GM a while ago, but let's be having you folks!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but these dates are far too early for a national competition. There will be an immense difference between the condition of courses in the North and South, grass up here doesn't start to grow until the end of March and we will definately still be playing off fairway mats and winter tees until the end of March, so even if the regional heats were to be played on a links course, the conditions would not be great and we wouldn't have had any practice playing off real turf, and then the winners will have to play in a national final less than eight weeks into the season!
For that reason...... I'm out.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

CliveW said:



			I'm sorry, but these dates are far too early for a national competition. There will be an immense difference between the condition of courses in the North and South, grass up here doesn't start to grow until the end of March and we will definately still be playing off fairway mats and winter tees until the end of March, so even if the regional heats were to be played on a links course, the conditions would not be great and we wouldn't have had any practice playing off real turf, and then the winners will have to play in a national final less than eight weeks into the season!
For that reason...... I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

It's a shame that people take golf so seriously.  I trust you won't be entering any club comps until July then?  Shame you're not interested.

Thanks to everyone who has sent me messages so far, looks like it will be a busy day.

I'm going to put up some spot prizes as well- maybe a nearest pin / long drive / lowest gross kind of thing?


----------



## CliveW (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			It's a shame that people take golf so seriously.  I trust you won't be entering any club comps until July then?  Shame you're not interested.
		
Click to expand...

Our winter league, which runs from the beginning of November, until the end of March, requires us to put in six cards. and most members struggle to do this because of the weather/conditions.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

How about the New or the Jubilee both are Â£50 for March to the end of April and i imagine will be almost full tee's ( prob need to check) I would certainly travel to play there.


----------



## IanG (Nov 28, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			How about the New or the Jubilee both are Â£50 for March to the end of April and i imagine will be almost full tee's ( prob need to check) I would certainly travel to play there.
		
Click to expand...

New and Jubilee would both be good and I'd travel to play there too. Eden in St. Andrews would provide a more cost effective option if that was wanted, but it is not quite as good. 

Gullane nr 2 is also Â£49, and will be in decent shape - any votes for that ?? 

I'd be keen to try one of the links courses in Ayrshire but that is even further from Nairn !

Ian


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

IanG said:



			New and Jubilee would both be good and I'd travel to play there too. Eden in St. Andrews would provide a more cost effective option if that was wanted, but it is not quite as good. 

Gullane nr 2 is also Â£49, and will be in decent shape - any votes for that ?? 

I'd be keen to try one of the links courses in Ayrshire but that is even further from Nairn !

Ian
		
Click to expand...

Not sure i would go that far even for Gullane No1 that time of the year, played last march and there were quite a few forward tee's but full greens.

I suppose the good thing about St Andrews is that its not a members club as such and we would more than likes be off full tee's though mats maybe in Op from some fairways.

Ayrshire, possible but where, it would have to be an open venue or been one prev to travel that far for me.


----------



## IanG (Nov 28, 2013)

Hopefully someone else will come along with a few other suggestions, seems to be only three folk interested at the moment !


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 28, 2013)

St Andrews courses are mats until end February so March should give pretty much a full course - I'd be up for it if it's a Sunday - can't do Saturdays during football season as I'll be sitting at the side of a fitba pitch taking photies


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 28, 2013)

i am interested, but it will depend on date and cost. i definitely can't do sunday's. 

i can take 11 guests on at my club at guest rate (under Â£20 p/p) - does anyone else have a similar arrangement at their club as this would help to keep costs down? personally i'm not interested in paying Â£50 for a round anywhere - sorry - i've a limit to the number of away days i can afford each year and i could enter a few open competitions or play a few rounds as a guest at some great courses for my Â£50! 

not sure my club would be ideal - despite being the lothians finest parkland, conditions in march can be, err, varied. i tend to wait until the course is playing well before inviting guests, usually between may and october.

not much help eh?


----------



## IanG (Nov 28, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			not much help eh? 

Click to expand...

On the contrary, collecting preferences is what this thread is all about at the moment. Which Lothian club out of interest ?


----------



## ger147 (Nov 28, 2013)

Royal Musselburgh GC?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			i am interested, but it will depend on date and cost. i definitely can't do sunday's. 

i can take 11 guests on at my club at guest rate (under Â£20 p/p) - does anyone else have a similar arrangement at their club as this would help to keep costs down? personally i'm not interested in paying Â£50 for a round anywhere - sorry - i've a limit to the number of away days i can afford each year and i could enter a few open competitions or play a few rounds as a guest at some great courses for my Â£50! 

not sure my club would be ideal - despite being the lothians finest parkland, conditions in march can be, err, varied. i tend to wait until the course is playing well before inviting guests, usually between may and october.

not much help eh? 

Click to expand...

so you don't think either the New or Jubilee are good courses and playing at the home of golf rather than a soggy parkland course cos it would be cheaper.

The mind boggles with some of you, it really does


----------



## stevie_r (Nov 28, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			so you don't think either the New or Jubilee are good courses and playing at the home of golf rather than a soggy parkland course cos it would be cheaper.

The mind boggles with some of you, it really does

Click to expand...

I've read through Assassins post a couple of times now and I can't see where he stated that the New and Jubilee aren't good courses


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			I've read through Assassins post a couple of times now and I can't see where he stated that the New and Jubilee aren't good courses 

Click to expand...

When he says he can play some great course as a guest for is Â£50 Implies the New and Jubilee are not.


Makes little diff anyway!


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

I've fired off a message to a mate who knows someone at St Andrews, just in case he can get us a deal.

Also- I've heard Eden is pretty good and it's only Â£28!!!


----------



## ger147 (Nov 28, 2013)

I would be happy with any of the St Andrews courses.

Is there any indication yet of what the actual date will be and/or if it will be a weekday or a weekend day?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			It's a shame that people take golf so seriously.  I trust you won't be entering any club comps until July then?  Shame you're not interested.

Thanks to everyone who has sent me messages so far, looks like it will be a busy day.

I'm going to put up some spot prizes as well- maybe a nearest pin / long drive / lowest gross kind of thing?
		
Click to expand...

I do believe you have missed his point entirely 

Why not hold it later - the interest would possibly be a great deal higher as well.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 28, 2013)

The Ailsa at Turnberry is Â£105 for a bacon roll & coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Ailsa and a 3 course lunch afterwards until the end of March 2014.  You also get free balls for the range for a warm up beforehand.

Probably a bit expensive for most folks as well as being a bit far for the likes of patricks148, but having been before and played the Kintyre, I would deffo go back at that price for a go round the Ailsa.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

ger147 said:



			The Ailsa at Turnberry is Â£105 for a bacon roll & coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Ailsa and a 3 course lunch afterwards until the end of March 2014.  You also get free balls for the range for a warm up beforehand.

Probably a bit expensive for most folks as well as being a bit far for the likes of patricks148, but having been before and played the Kintyre, I would deffo go back at that price for a go round the Ailsa.
		
Click to expand...

I would travel to play the Ailsa, just not willing to drive for 4 hours to play somewhere ordinary, just because its cheap;


----------



## stevie_r (Nov 28, 2013)

ger147 said:



			The Ailsa at Turnberry is Â£105 for a bacon roll & coffee on arrival, 18 holes on the Ailsa and a 3 course lunch afterwards until the end of March 2014.  You also get free balls for the range for a warm up beforehand.

Probably a bit expensive for most folks as well as being a bit far for the likes of patricks148, but having been before and played the Kintyre, I would deffo go back at that price for a go round the Ailsa.
		
Click to expand...

I'd want carrying around the course for that money


----------



## ger147 (Nov 28, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I would travel to play the Ailsa, just not willing to drive for 4 hours to play somewhere ordinary, just because its cheap;
		
Click to expand...

Seems fair enough, I feel exactly the same about taking a day off work.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 28, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			I'd want carrying around the course for that money 

Click to expand...

Another Â£40 and a caddy will lug your bag for you.

What more does a man need?


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 28, 2013)

Definitely up for it any day but Saturday.

Given time of year I'd suggest a links or heathland that isn't using mats.

St Andrews seems great option for all but West Coasters (if you are going to travel it might as well be to the Home of Golf) and gives a few different prices (Â£50 for New/Jubilee - Â£28 for Eden, which is still a nice course) - is there a West Coast equivelent - I'd travel if a links on the West was the majority choice.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I do believe you have missed his point entirely 

Why not hold it later - the interest would possibly be a great deal higher as well.
		
Click to expand...


1.  Summer months don't guarantee good weather.  
2.  People do play golf in March and May on full courses.  I'm quite sure of it.  I'm sure some might even enjoy their round.
3.  I don't want this competition *anywhere near* the Help For Heroes day.  As far away as possible.
4.  Summer months = 

a) Holidays away
b) Club comps
c) Open comps

5. Courses are a lot more expensive 
6. If I put it in the middle of July, I guarantee that people would say that they're not attending due to one of the above reasons

For goodness sake guys, it's a game of bloomin' golf.  It's a laugh.  It's a chance to meet all of these idiots on here in the flesh (including me ).  It's bragging rights.  

Who cares if you have to wear an extra layer or leave the factor 25 at home.  Think of it more light-heartedly and as a great warm-up to your season and TRY to see it more positively.  If you can't embrace the competition and the organisation for what it is at present, then you won't enjoy it.  I promise you.  I also promise, that I'm trying my best here but someone has to be the "erse" who makes all the bad and annoying decisions- otherwise we wouldn't even have a competition to argue over.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

Patrick- I appreciate that you want to play somewhere nice.  If you're going to travel a long way then it had better be worth it, eh?  TOTALLY understand that.  

However, playing a Â£100 course completely contradicts the whole ethos of the competition which is to get AS MANY forumers playing golf together as possible.  Unless everyone is happy to shell out Â£100 and then I'm IN!

Again @ Patrick- you've been a great contributor to the thread- is there a course you would travel for which is a little more modest in price, should people be put off by high price tag courses?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

Then just extend the cut off by a month to give the course a better chance - end of April with a final in June.

It's not about wearing extra layers etc - it's about spending money to play courses that people will have to travel too and giving yourself the best possible chance it have at the very least playable on tees and greens and fairways as opposed to possibly still being on winter tees etc . 

If you want it lighthearted etc etc then don't have it as King of Kings including a prize fund.

It's only people giving a suggestion to possibly improve the uptake on the comp.

With the unpredictable weather in Jan - Mar then I wouldn't want it commit it a day that could possibly cost upward of Â£50 plus petrol and day off work etc to play on a course with winter tees etc .


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 28, 2013)

pat - i didn't say they were bad courses, i just said i'd rather not spend Â£50 on a green fee. i completely understand that others will not see it as a problem, that's fine by me - i am not going to lose sleep if i'm not included in this so please don't get too upset - i'm sure things will work out just fine for you. :thup: it's a shame we can't do it at your course - it would be a great venue.

incidentally, i'm a member of F&R just across the water and make the trip around 6 or 7 times a year to visit family and make use of that membership. between my two memberships, travel costs, i generally only 'treat' myself to a couple of open comps a year (usually around Â£20 each at decent tracks like Ladybank/Alyth etc), and any other away days are only when i've an invite to play at a friends course (usually 5 or 6 jaunts a year at around Â£15ish guest rate normally down the coast east lothian-way). unfortunately i can't justify spending much more! 

home club is duddingston - and obviously it's only known as the finest parkland in the lothians by our own members super layout, good variety of holes (one of the few courses i've played that i could remember every hole vividly without prompting after my first round) and not too long at only 6500yds.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Patrick- I appreciate that you want to play somewhere nice.  If you're going to travel a long way then it had better be worth it, eh?  TOTALLY understand that.  

However, playing a Â£100 course completely contradicts the whole ethos of the competition which is to get AS MANY forumers playing golf together as possible.  Unless everyone is happy to shell out Â£100 and then I'm IN!

Again @ Patrick- you've been a great contributor to the thread- is there a course you would travel for which is a little more modest in price, should people be put off by high price tag courses?
		
Click to expand...

I can understand guys not wanting to Pay Â£100, but i'm sure for the Ailsa it would be worth it, how often are guys getting to play an Open Venue for Â£100?

Also is Â£50 out of everyones reach? I mean the Jubilee is prob the best course in St Andrews with the New not far behind.

If it came to Â£20 for a mediocre parkland course or somewhere special for more I'd always go for the latter.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 28, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			home club is duddingston - and obviously it's only known as the finest parkland in the lothians by our own members super layout, good variety of holes (one of the few courses i've played that i could remember every hole vividly without prompting after my first round) and not too long at only 6500yds.
		
Click to expand...

Funny..... I was waiting to see what course you named before coming back to you with a few alternative claimants to the "finest parkland course in the lothians" but Duddingston would probably have been top of my list - love it there!

... of course, I haven't played them all!

:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Also is Â£50 out of everyones reach? I mean the Jubilee is prob the best course in St Andrews with the New not far behind.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it would be too much to ask for people to save up Â£3 a week (a guess) between now and then for this purpose.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			4.  Summer months = 

a) Holidays away
b) Club comps
c) Open comps

5. Courses are a lot more expensive 
6. If I put it in the middle of July, I guarantee that people would say that they're not attending due to one of the above reasons
		
Click to expand...

It's a thankless task organising something like this so fair play to you for taking it on. Trouble is no matter when you hold it you have problems.

For example I can't play on the 24th May as it's qualifying for my club championship that day. I'm sure it'll suit some and not others..... as will any other day you plump for... 

Anyway, I'd theoretically be up for playing the March date if I didn't have to chip in a tenner to the "king of kings" prize fund since I already know I can't play in it. That seems reasonable to me if you want to get as many playing as possible.......?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			i :thup: it's a shame we can't do it at your course - it would be a great venue.
QUOTE]

Nairn would make a terrible venue this time of year, Mats and winter tee's not to mention the course getting on for 1500 yards shorter. And i bet there would be guys who still wanted there 2 shots on SI1 even though its 150 yards shorter 

Click to expand...


----------



## IanG (Nov 28, 2013)

Now I know  to go to Duddingston for a good 'parkland' hit  Never played there unfortunately. 

Just to throw another possible into the mix on the West side of the country - how about Dundonald links, Â£40 weekday , Â£50 at the weekend until end of April? Piccies look nice - albeit they chose a sunny day !


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

The more I think about it, I reckon the New or Jubilee would be the best bet for us ladies and gents.  

If there was ever a reason to travel, then it's to visit, as Patrick said, The Home Of Golf.  Could be a cracking day out.

Anyone disagree?


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 28, 2013)

just a suggestion - don't bite my head off - won't bother me if you don't care for it!

what about holding it on a braid course. i imagine a good percentage of forummers will be members on a braid course - might be wrong but there are so many in scotland. if you are you can get discouted rates on nearly all of the other courses by showing your membership card. it _might _save a few quid.

a few examples that jump out:

alyth
blairgowrie
downfield
lanark
mortonhall
scotscraig


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			The more I think about it, I reckon the New or Jubilee would be the best bet for us ladies and gents.  

If there was ever a reason to travel, then it's to visit, as Patrick said, The Home Of Golf.  Could be a cracking day out.

Anyone disagree?
		
Click to expand...

Definitley Agree:thup:

Scotland Heat; St Andrews, the rest ..... nowhere of note, one up to Bonnie Scotland:ears:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 28, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Definitley Agree:thup:

Scotland Heat; St Andrews, the rest ..... nowhere of note, one up to Bonnie Scotland:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with that....... :whoo:


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 28, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			... of course, I haven't played them all!

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

me neither


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			The more I think about it, I reckon the New or Jubilee would be the best bet for us ladies and gents.  

If there was ever a reason to travel, then it's to visit, as Patrick said, The Home Of Golf.  Could be a cracking day out.

Anyone disagree?
		
Click to expand...

Both Â£35 Jan-March


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			Both Â£35 Jan-March
		
Click to expand...

Nope- Â£50 in March..... only Â£35 in Jan and Feb.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 28, 2013)

didn't read the small print


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

Spoke with St Andrews reservations.

They told me that they have availability on the 29th March (Saturday) from 1440 hours or the 30th (Sunday) from 1328 on The Jubilee.

As for the New course, they have availability on the Saturday at 1248 but can only book 4 people an hour  so we'd have to book 4 balls in hourly slots BUT she said she'd probably be able to squeeze us all together on the day.

The major issue is that I need to make FULL payment within two weeks of making the booking so I'd need people to get Â£50 over to me ASAP.

I will leave it up to you people, but I really need firm commitments because I'm NOT going to book an extra 10 places.  I might book an extra 4 ball as I'll be able to shift this easily enough.

Over to you folks.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

What about avail on the Jubilee?


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			What about avail on the Jubilee?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate I edited my post above:

_They told me that they have availability on the 29th March (Saturday) from 1440 hours or the 30th (Sunday) from 1328 on The Jubilee._


----------



## IanG (Nov 28, 2013)

hi, 

I'm happy with either the 29th or 30th with a slight preference for the 30th. 

Also happy with either the New or the Jubilee, but with a preference for the Jubilee as the New chewed me up and spat me out the last time I played it 

Ian


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

30th is Mother's day in case anyone has traditional plans.


----------



## stevie_r (Nov 28, 2013)

Not wishing to be a wet blanket guys but there is a distinct possibility of not being able to finish in sufficient light on Saturday the 29th.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

IanG said:



			hi, 

I'm happy with either the 29th or 30th with a slight preference for the 30th. 

Also happy with either the New or the Jubilee, but with a preference for the Jubilee as the New chewed me up and spat me out the last time I played it 

Ian
		
Click to expand...

I would prefer a Sunday but any day is good for me.


----------



## IanG (Nov 28, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Not wishing to be a wet blanket guys but there is a distinct possibility of not being able to finish in sufficient light on Saturday the 29th.
		
Click to expand...

yes, Dark is 18.33-ish on the 29th so anytime after 14.00 start is a bit risky.


----------



## stevie_r (Nov 28, 2013)

IanG said:



			yes, Dark is 18.33-ish on the 29th so anytime after 14.00 start is a bit risky.
		
Click to expand...

Sunset is 1838, it will be getting gloomy long before that, especially being on the east coast with all the big sticky up bits between there and a rapidly retreating sun.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 28, 2013)

If it's Sunday 30th March I'm definitely in - Years since I played any of the St Andrews courses

As to light - I'm as far East as St Andrews and have played up to sun down time several times in last few weeks - and our finish is due East so setting sun in the eyes - Think the Jubilee heads south at the finish so would be better


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

I'll take the light into consideration folks- just thought about that myself.  

We might be able to get an earlier time the week before.  

Right now I just need everyone to let me know that they are in and able to pay me Â£50 within the next fortnight!!!


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 28, 2013)

i'm not in, but up for a pauper's 4ball at duddy/n.berwick or wherever sometime :fore:


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

Think I'll give it until Sunday night and then look to book on Monday morning.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			i'm not in, but up for a pauper's 4ball at duddy/n.berwick or wherever sometime :fore:
		
Click to expand...

You could always do one of the English meets, I'm sure they will be about Â£20, trouble is it will cost you Â£50 in Fuel


----------



## CMAC (Nov 28, 2013)

is the Jubilee the course everyone slags off on here...and elsewhere about the micky mouse greens?


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 28, 2013)

CMAC said:



			is the Jubilee the course everyone slags off on here...and elsewhere about the micky mouse greens?
		
Click to expand...

No that's The Castle - Jubilee is arguably the hardest of the St Andrews Courses though - much tighter than the Old or New


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 28, 2013)

If it's the Sunday I'm definitely in - I'm photographing the Falkirk Bairns getting spanked on the Saturday though so definitely can't do that.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

davidy233 said:



			No that's The Castle - Jubilee is arguably the hardest of the St Andrews Courses though - much tighter than the Old or New
		
Click to expand...

And the best of the 5 courses at The Links in IMHO,


----------



## IanG (Nov 28, 2013)

_" Jubilee is arguably the hardest of the St Andrews Courses though - much tighter than the Old or New"_


I'd better start collecting golf balls now then


----------



## stevie_r (Nov 28, 2013)

davidy233 said:



			If it's Sunday 30th March I'm definitely in - Years since I played any of the St Andrews courses

As to light - I'm as far East as St Andrews and have played up to sun down time several times in last few weeks - and our finish is due East so setting sun in the eyes - Think the Jubilee heads south at the finish so would be better
		
Click to expand...

It's not having the sun in your eyes that's the issue, playing until sun down is fine, as long as you've reached the 18th by then.


----------



## IanG (Nov 28, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			i'm not in, but up for a pauper's 4ball at duddy/n.berwick or wherever sometime :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Happy to join in that some other time too - home and away Duddy & NB sounds like fun - any other lothian-ites fancy making up a 4 ball??


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 28, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			You could always do one of the English meets, I'm sure they will be about Â£20, trouble is it will cost you Â£50 in Fuel

Click to expand...

oi, lets get this straight....just cos' you only pay Â£350 subs a year...some of us have 3x that to pay before they start looking at away days - ya cheapo ........are you up for a home and away match at nairn/f&r at some point next summer? :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			oi, lets get this straight....just cos' you only pay Â£350 subs a year...some of us have 3x that to pay before they start looking at away days - ya cheapo ........are you up for a home and away match at nairn/f&r at some point next summer? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I wish Nairn was Still Â£350, nearer Â£700 now, our lot love spending other peoples money on things we don't need.


Would be up for a home and away game at F&R if you like Nairn or Moray I'm a member at both.

Yep can do


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

So we have:

virtuocity
Patricks148
IanG?
davidy233?

Keep me right folks


----------



## ger147 (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			So we have:

virtuocity
Patricks148
IanG?
davidy233?

Keep me right folks 

Click to expand...

As I've posted a few times above, I would like to play but would need the date first before being 100%.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

ger147 said:



			As I've posted a few times above, I would like to play but would need the date first before being 100%.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, remind me what Sat/Sun in March you can't do.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Sorry, remind me what Sat/Sun in March you can't do.
		
Click to expand...

That's not what I asked.

I'd really like to play but if I'm parting with Â£60 up front, I would like a definite date.

When you have a date please let me know.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

Ah right, sorry I misunderstood.  

By the way, you'll only part with money once I've made the booking.  But I only want to book once everyone lets me know their preferred date.  I'd hate to book up only to find that everyone comes back and says they can't make it


----------



## ger147 (Nov 28, 2013)

My preference is as late as possible in the month and early tee times on the day for daylight purposes as it won't be a 3hr round on a course in St Andrews.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

:thup:


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			So we have:

virtuocity
Patricks148
IanG?
davidy233?

Keep me right folks 

Click to expand...

Yep - I'm in for any Sunday


----------



## IanG (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			So we have:

virtuocity
Patricks148
IanG?
davidy233?

Keep me right folks 

Click to expand...


yep I'm in on the 29th or 30th March. If you are looking at any other dates I'd need to confirm . 

Thanks for your efforts !

Ian


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 28, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I wish Nairn was Still Â£350, nearer Â£700 now, our lot love spending other peoples money on things we don't need.


Would be up for a home and away game at F&R if you like Nairn or Moray I'm a member at both.

Yep can do
		
Click to expand...

touche - eating my words as i type!
i can't believe nairn is 700 - still pretty good value when you consider what other courses charge to be fair.
 sounds great - i've played neither despite many opportunities, but would love to play nairn in particular. 
have you had a peek at the changes afoot at f&r? new tees and bunkers - looking forward to playing the new look layout in 2014.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 28, 2013)

IanG said:



			Happy to join in that some other time too - home and away Duddy & NB sounds like fun - any other lothian-ites fancy making up a 4 ball??
		
Click to expand...

sounds like a plan - would be fun to host a 4ball and would love a trip to n.berwick, a big gap in my golfcv right there.


----------



## davidg2010uk (Nov 28, 2013)

I'd be up for St Andrews.  Is there a hurry to get this booked though?  Not a great time of year to be forking out Â£60, would rather hold on until January if possible?


----------



## LIG (Nov 28, 2013)

So we have:

virtuocity
Patricks148
IanG?
davidy233?
LIG  (definitely for the 30th, unlikely for the 29th)

Keep me right folks

It's clocks forward on the 29th night so an hour's more light on Sunday evening.:clap:


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			touche - eating my words as i type!
i can't believe nairn is 700 - still pretty good value when you consider what other courses charge to be fair.
 sounds great - i've played neither despite many opportunities, but would love to play nairn in particular. 
have you had a peek at the changes afoot at f&r? new tees and bunkers - looking forward to playing the new look layout in 2014.
		
Click to expand...

That's with bar card and locker of course. It's the best course for 50 miles!

I played fortrose in a charity day about a month ago and all the bunkers were GUR.  No sand in any of them and some so deep if you had knocked your ball in, you would not have been able to get it back again , I'm talking 10 feet deep!
I didn't notice any new tee 's though.


----------



## the smiling assassin (Nov 29, 2013)

i know - there are a few crazy deep new additions. was up at the end of last month and had a good look. once they've finished the work the bases will be raised a bit, but still going to be tough - especially if the front faces are as steep as they've been dug out.
in the 14 years i've been a member, they've completely re-built all bunkers on the course 3 times during winter work. last time was a disaster - raised many of the bases and lost the revetted edges that were so characterful. i really hope they are going to make a return to previous incarnations with this latest project.
new tees on 2,3,4,7,8,11,12,17 - sss up to 70, yardage up from about 5900 to 6100 i think.


----------



## SimonS (Nov 29, 2013)

Count me in for this.  I can make any day with sufficient notice (9 weeks or more).

Another possibility for a course is Crail.  Â£40 in March and no mats at any time.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 29, 2013)

Good to have you on board Simon.  :thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2013)

SimonS said:



			Count me in for this.  I can make any day with sufficient notice (9 weeks or more).

Another possibility for a course is Crail.  Â£40 in March and no mats at any time.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't pay  Â£10 to play Crail let alone Â£40.... _ believe that at that time there are no Mats on The Jubilee either, plus its a 100 times better course than Crail.... in fact i don't think i would even play Crail again if it was free, even if the head greenskeeper drove to Inverness and picked me up_


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 29, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I wouldn't pay  Â£10 to play Crail let alone Â£40.... _ believe that at that time there are no Mats on The Jubilee either, plus its a 100 times better course than Crail.... in fact i don't think i would even play Crail again if it was free, even if the head greenskeeper drove to Inverness and picked me up_

Click to expand...

_

So a maybe then?_


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 29, 2013)

Scotscraig are doing a deal for Â£25 no mats and full course,course is in cracking condition and always good in March


----------



## IanG (Nov 29, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			Scotscraig are doing a deal for Â£25 no mats and full course,course is in cracking condition and always good in March
		
Click to expand...

I've only heard good things about Scotscraig but never been there. Happy to give it a go if the cheaper price can attract a bigger field. They are probably a bit more flexible on booking and paying than St Andrews LT.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd be Ok with Scotscraig too - St Andrews price isn't a factor for me though,Happy to go with what gets the most people playing.

Just checked my course (Monifieth Medal) and we are Â£45 for weekend visitors in March.


----------



## LIG (Nov 30, 2013)

Happy to go with the majority ...... as long as it's Sunday (more light) and not too much further north.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok,

Well if everyone is reasonably happy, I'm going to go ahead and try and book either the New or Jubilee on Sunday 30th March.  I'll book 12 places unless we get a sudden rush of interest between now and tomorrow morning.  

Bear in mind if you have any pals who might be interested, get them along but get them registered on here first.

Remember- entry fees are due in now by Paypal or Bank Transfer.

Also- St Andrews will need Â£50 within 2 weeks, so you'll have to transfer this to me within that timescale or face losing out.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 1, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Ok,

Well if everyone is reasonably happy, I'm going to go ahead and try and book either the New or Jubilee on Sunday 30th March.  I'll book 12 places unless we get a sudden rush of interest between now and tomorrow morning.  

Bear in mind if you have any pals who might be interested, get them along but get them registered on here first.

Remember- entry fees are due in now by Paypal or Bank Transfer.

Also- St Andrews will need Â£50 within 2 weeks, so you'll have to transfer this to me within that timescale or face losing out.
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me though my preference is the Jubilee. 

Can I send you a cheque for Â£60 rather than PayPal as I don't have an account with them?

Pm me your details and will get in the post .


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm fine with that - I'll get my entry fee done tomorrow and hopefully transfer green fee when it's decided where we are playing soon afterwards


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 1, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Fine by me though my preference is the Jubilee. 

Can I send you a cheque for Â£60 rather than PayPal as I don't have an account with them?

Pm me your details and will get in the post .
		
Click to expand...

You don't need an account with paypal to transfer money using them - just a switch/credit card


----------



## SimonS (Dec 1, 2013)

Â£60 sent.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 1, 2013)

SimonS said:



			Â£60 sent.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Simon,

You've actually sent the Â£60 to me (I'm just doing the tenners for the entry) but I'll liaise with virtuocity and sort it out. Either way, payment received, thanks!

James


----------



## IanG (Dec 1, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Hi Simon,

You've actually sent the Â£60 to me (I'm just doing the tenners for the entry) but I'll liaise with virtuocity and sort it out. Either way, payment received, thanks!

James
		
Click to expand...

Ah good to know -  I would have sent the whole Â£60 to virtuocity


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 1, 2013)

Either is fine- me and James will sort things out between us but ideally, send the Â£10 to James for the entry fee via paypal, then send me a message and I'll give you my bank details for the St Andrews fees.  Thanks folks.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 1, 2013)

Virtuocity,  I'll pay you the Â£60 on Tuesday, but will most likely win some of it right back off you :rofl:.
Do you have a list of the brave hearts that are interested ?.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2013)

Â£60 sent.

What was the consensus on guys taking part in the meet but not in the King of Kings, thats not paying the Â£10 in a nutshell?


----------



## IanG (Dec 2, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Â£60 sent.

What was the consensus on guys taking part in the meet but not in the King of Kings, thats not paying the Â£10 in a nutshell?
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'm relaxed about that, the more the merrier I say.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 2, 2013)

*OFFICIAL NEWS: *

-I have booked the New Course at St Andrews for 12 people on Sunday 30th March 2014.

-Tee off time is at 1256 and due to the clocks going forward the day before (god, I hope everyone remembers to change their clocks the night before!!) I have been told that the light conditions will be fine.

-I have chosen the New Course over Jubilee as the tee off times were more attractive.

-I have been told that if we report to the Starter's office a little early, then chances are that we'll be absolutely fine to tee off earlier than anticipated.

-Payment of Â£50 is now required to secure your booking.  *Please do not wait* as the full balance is due within the next 2 weeks.  Â£10 is also now due for entry into the King Of Kings competition.

-Whilst I want as many people to get involved in our day at St Andrews, it would detract from the whole event if some people paid Â£10 whilst others didn't.  I will be putting up various spot prizes (a few bottles etc) on the day, so maybe you'd consider chucking a tenner in the pot on the basis that you want to win some prizes?  It's a difficult one as I hate to sound restrictive, but I really hope people see this day as part of a larger event as well as what will be a great Scottish forum meet.  

-Although it _may_ be possible to increase numbers, I cannot guarantee it.  First come first serve folks!


----------



## mikee247 (Dec 2, 2013)

This is the first time I wished I lived up North!!   Im half tempted to take a few days off and drive up! Well done and im sure your have a great day. :thup:


----------



## IanG (Dec 2, 2013)

ok payment made to virtuocity's bank and entry fee paid by paypal to Jimbob. 

Now whose in charge of the weather ... :fore:


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 2, 2013)

IanG- payment received at my end.  Many thanks.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 2, 2013)

SimonS- I now have your Â£50 in my account.  Thanks again.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2013)

In the event we don't get 12, can i dibs a slot for a mate?


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 2, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			In the event we don't get 12, can i dibs a slot for a mate?
		
Click to expand...

You just have.  OR- get him to join the forum and he can take one of the spots immediately


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 2, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			You just have.  OR- get him to join the forum and he can take one of the spots immediately 

Click to expand...

He's not the slightest bit interested in the forum, but been to two meets before.


----------



## SimonS (Dec 2, 2013)

For those that want to scout out the course in advance, St Andrews Links Trust have a free app available for iPhone & Android which has all the stroke savers on it.

Just look for Home of Golf in the App store of your choice.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 2, 2013)

Cheers Simon - I've already had a scan of my Golfshot GPS aerial views but I used to love a strokesaver so I'll zap that onto the iPad - I'm 9.2 miles from 1st green as the crow flies according to Golfshot - was photographing a dinner at the Old Course Hotel last night - now know I'm just about 40 minutes driving - Can see the dog getting walked on the Old Course next sunday with me paying more attention to the course on my right as we wander out


----------



## SimonS (Dec 2, 2013)

Pay particular attention to the 6th (SI 1) which has more humps and hollows that a plastic surgeons waste bin and the 9th, a 225yd Par 3 where you most definitely do not want to go right.  It's just a shame about the OB all the way up the left!


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 2, 2013)

SimonS said:



			a 225yd Par 3 where you most definitely do not want to go right.  It's just a shame about the OB all the way up the left!
		
Click to expand...

I'll be sure to aim waaaaaay left then!


----------



## LIG (Dec 2, 2013)

Payment sent.


Ok, now lets have the names of the lucky dozen!

Ohh... and the names of the unl..........


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 3, 2013)

Virtuocity. St. Andrews! Do you have a spot for a wannabe Scot? Say yes and money will be with you today:thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 3, 2013)

To heck with it. Payment made. I owe LIG a rematch anyway....


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow El Bandito- great commitment!  Payment received- many thanks :thup:ne:


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 3, 2013)

Right gang, a wee update.

Payments have now been received by:

-virtuocity
-IanG
-SimonS
-davidy233
-LIG
-El bandito

With a cheque in the post from Patrick today and WilliamAlex1 giving me a payment today, that only leaves 4 places.  

If we can get these filled up then I can see about adding another 4 ball to the booking but let's get the final 12 done and dusted soon.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 3, 2013)

Update of those paid:

-virtuocity
-IanG
-SimonS
-davidy233
-LIG
-El bandito
-Williamalex1
-WillieP


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Update of those paid:

-virtuocity
-IanG
-SimonS
-davidy233
-LIG
-El bandito
-Williamalex1
-WillieP
		
Click to expand...

Have you not had mine yet, i posted 1st thing yesterday morning!


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 3, 2013)

Posty doesn't come for a couple of hours mate.  Will update the thread a little later on.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 3, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			The more I think about it, I reckon the New or Jubilee would be the best bet for us ladies and gents.  

If there was ever a reason to travel, then it's to visit, as Patrick said, The Home Of Golf.  Could be a cracking day out.

Anyone disagree?
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of accomodation in the town for anyone needing (or wanting) to stay overnight. And 2 cracking courses although don't discount the Eden as well which has some really fun holes. 

If I was going to play in the Scotland event this would be my first choice  :thup:


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 3, 2013)

drive4show said:



			Plenty of accomodation in the town for anyone needing (or wanting) to stay overnight. And 2 cracking courses although don't discount the Eden as well which has some really fun holes. 

If I was going to play in the Scotland event this would be my first choice  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If anyone is staying overnight on the Sunday night and fancies a round on an Open qualifying course then i can sign you on to Monifieth Medal on the Monday


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm in for this.  Will wire payment to jimbob in a minute.  Virtuocity, I've sent you a PM.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 3, 2013)

Update of those paid:

-virtuocity
-IanG
-SimonS
-davidy233
-LIG
-El bandito
-Williamalex1
-WillieP
-McBroon


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 3, 2013)

davidy233 said:



			If anyone is staying overnight on the Sunday night and fancies a round on an Open qualifying course then i can sign you on to Monifieth Medal on the Monday
		
Click to expand...

I may just take you up on that David....just waiting for POD leave pass.....


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 3, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			I may just take you up on that David....just waiting for POD leave pass.....
		
Click to expand...

I'm prob going to stay over the Sat night. Ive a mate that lives close by and will no doubt play Either Scotscraig or the Jubilee.... maybe both depending on the weather.


----------



## LIG (Dec 3, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I'm prob going to stay over the Sat night. Ive a mate that lives close by and will no doubt play Either Scotscraig or the Jubilee.... maybe both depending on the weather.
		
Click to expand...

Scotscraig's on my list to play...


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2013)

LIG said:



			Scotscraig's on my list to play... 

Click to expand...

Its supp to be a nice course, my mate has just joined there after moving from Inverness last month. 

Ive been trying to get a game with MR Kemlo for years but he always wriggles out of it


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 4, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Its supp to be a nice course, my mate has just joined there after moving from Inverness last month. 

Ive been trying to get a game with MR Kemlo for years but he always wriggles out of it

Click to expand...

Always welcome lads, if I'm of work i'll take you round no problems, not sure I'm of work when this meet takes place so thats why i haven't put my name down.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			Always welcome lads, if I'm of work i'll take you round no problems, not sure I'm of work when this meet takes place so thats why i haven't put my name down.
		
Click to expand...

My mate has just submitted his application so will be a members in the next few weeks so will prob get down the for a game a few times next year.


----------



## will_i_dream (Dec 4, 2013)

El Bandito has persuaded me to join up, i'll sort out the payments later today


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 4, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			My mate has just submitted his application so will be a members in the next few weeks so will prob get down the for a game a few times next year.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good Patrick hopefully we can get a game sorted, i may have a new home in the new year will just see how it goes. Hows Nairn just now 2 of my mates are there playing just now


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2013)

stevek1969 said:



			Sounds good Patrick hopefully we can get a game sorted, i may have a new home in the new year will just see how it goes. Hows Nairn just now 2 of my mates are there playing just now
		
Click to expand...

Its OK, but its winter course and must be well Over 1000 yards shorter with 5 of the best holes shorter by and least 150 yards each 3 of them becoming par 3's. 

Course is in reasonable condition and the greens are better as they did not hollow tine this year, instead spent 20K on a Graden machine


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 4, 2013)

Scotscraig is a smashing course, I'm not able to play on the Saturday though


----------



## LIG (Dec 4, 2013)

will_i_dream said:



			El Bandito has persuaded me to join up, i'll sort out the payments later today
		
Click to expand...

Will_i_dream?   Will_i_be_a_nother_Bandito  more like!  

Welcome to the best forum on the planet! :thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 4, 2013)

LIG said:



			Will_i_dream?   Will_i_be_a_nother_Bandito  more like!  

Welcome to the best forum on the planet! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nah LIG - he's long - but no short game

Welcome Ian - good to have you aboard!


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 4, 2013)

Payments received now from:

-virtuocity
-IanG
-SimonS
-davidy233
-LIG
-El bandito
-Williamalex1
-WillieP
-will_i_dream
-patricks148

2 spots left before I have to try and get extra places sorted (not guaranteed).

Thanks for your support thus far.


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 6, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Payments received now from:

-virtuocity
-IanG
-SimonS
-davidy233
-LIG
-El bandito
-Williamalex1
-WillieP
-will_i_dream
-patricks148

2 spots left before I have to try and get extra places sorted (not guaranteed).

Thanks for your support thus far.
		
Click to expand...

Have you not got mine?


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 6, 2013)

mcbroon said:



			Have you not got mine?
		
Click to expand...

WHOOPS


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 6, 2013)

-virtuocity
-IanG
-SimonS
-davidy233
-LIG
-El bandito
-Williamalex1
-WillieP
-will_i_dream
-patricks148
-Mcbroon


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 6, 2013)

One more space left.


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 6, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			WHOOPS 

Click to expand...

Ha, no worries.  Just don't want to turn up at St Andrews and not get a game


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 7, 2013)

Was at St Andrews Links driving range this morning - one of the pros asked if I was playing "sadly not today" I replied - now in Greenock where it looks like I'll get rained on this afternoon


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 7, 2013)

Couple of pics of the New Course


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks rubbish.  Shall we cancel?


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 7, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Looks rubbish.  Shall we cancel?
		
Click to expand...

 Are we still a man short?.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 8, 2013)

Just one more space left.  Should shift this with no problems!


----------



## stevie_r (Dec 8, 2013)

I wish I could, however, it's coming up to Xmas and my car's engine is probably going to be stripped down to its constituent parts this week


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 8, 2013)

We should change the name of this KOKS competition.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 8, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			We should change the name of this KOKS competition.
		
Click to expand...

Scottish KoKs ?


----------



## CMAC (Dec 10, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			We should change the name of this KOKS competition.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: Ha Ha someone didnt think this through................or maybe JO did:smirk: he's been quite quiet after instigating it :mmm:


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 10, 2013)

I realised this about 3 weeks ago and can't believe it's taken this long for people to make a KOK reference


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 10, 2013)

How any regions are involved , and is it only 1 qualifier from each region ??.


----------



## mcbroon (Dec 11, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I realised this about 3 weeks ago and can't believe it's taken this long for people to make a KOK reference 

Click to expand...

I realised when sending payment. Couldn't bring myself to send it with a transaction reference of 'Mcbroon fee for KOK'...


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 11, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			How any regions are involved , and is it only 1 qualifier from each region ??.
		
Click to expand...

8 regions, 1 qualifier from each who will go to a fully funded National Final at a superb venue (to be announced shortly).

However, for those that don't qualify for the King Of Kings final, there will be a runners up trophy on the finals day to play for, although entrants to this will have to pay their green fees etc.


----------



## Colin L (Dec 11, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Just one more space left.  Should shift this with no problems!
		
Click to expand...

If it's still vacant, I'll fill the space.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 11, 2013)

the smiling assassin said:



			home club is duddingston - and obviously it's only known as the finest parkland in the lothians by our own members super layout, good variety of holes (one of the few courses i've played that i could remember every hole vividly without prompting after my first round) and not too long at only 6500yds.
		
Click to expand...

I think Duddy could be one of the finest courses in urban Scotland, get the greens sorted, put a wee bit more length in it and heypresto.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

GRAND FINAL NEWS

As you all know, the location for the final had not been set prior to arranging the qualifiers.  We had aimed to host a final event at a location befitting the competition on Saturday 24th May 2014 and we quickly found that due to various factors, we have had to move the date of the final forward by 24 hours.  After discussions with the regional co-ordinators, we all agreed that it shouldn't be overly difficult to book time off from your working commitments but for those whose commitment to competing in their respective regional qualifiers was dependant on a Grand Final date of the 24th of May, please get in touch with me via PM.

Given that we are over 5 months away from the final date, I hope this change won't cause any issues.

Now do I have a deal for you!!!

I would like to take credit for coming up with this offer, but that would be unfair.  A thousand THANKS to MikeH for digging out his little black golf book and using the good name of Golf Monthly to deliver a superb package at a superb price.













For anyone who doesn't know the course, search the forum for independent reviews.  Reports are glowing without exception.  The advertised rates for rounds here is Â£115 (excluding food).

There are *only 24* places up for grabs folks (plus 8 regional winners spots) and they will go to those who can get their Â£20 deposit to me first (payment details on the image above).  Full balance is due by the end of April, but feel free to pay in full.  Regional winners will have any payments made returned to them, so don't delay because in the unlikely  event of you not winning your regional qualifier, you may not be guaranteed a paid spot to play on the day.

Also, I know that the final location might not be on your doorstep- it's nearly 4 hours away from me but I'm sure that those who have played Hillside will be happy to tell you that it's worth the journey.  I would advise that if you're looking to stay the night before or after the event, that you don't leave it to the week before as it's a bank holiday weekend.  However, there are plenty of good hotels nearby.

As always, if anyone has any questions, please get in touch with me or post them here.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

-virtuocity
-IanG
-SimonS
-davidy233
-LIG
-El bandito
-Williamalex1
-WillieP
-will_i_dream
-patricks148
-ColinL
-McBroon

That's the magic 12 folks.

If anyone between now and March want to play, it will purely be down to availability at St Andrews.

Thanks to everyone for getting involved in the regional tie.  One of us lucky lot will be getting an expenses-paid trip to Hillside Golf Club.  In the meantime, to guarantee a place at Hillside, get your deposit in FAST!


----------



## the smiling assassin (Dec 13, 2013)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I think Duddy could be one of the finest courses in urban Scotland, get the greens sorted, put a wee bit more length in it and heypresto.
		
Click to expand...

the greens this year have been fantastic, probably the best i've played anywhere this year to be fair. 

i agree regarding length. i believe our sss rating is right on the cusp at 71.5. it would be a great shame if the rating dropped from 72 in the near future. probably wouldn't need to lengthen much - the 3rd, 5th, 16th and 17th are probably the only holes where it would be practical and benefitial to add a few yards.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 7, 2014)

Phew - had to check the list to see if "I'll tell you where to stand" police were playing :fore:


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahahahaha!

You'd be safer standing in front of me as I drive than behind me!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 7, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Phew - had to check the list to see if "I'll tell you where to stand" police were playing :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Colin L , will be there to keep us in our right places and they'll be no rule disputes at our qualifier.:whoo:


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 7, 2014)

Just to clarify, as a leftie, when teeing off I would like all in my group to cross the tee....it would also be helpful if those in the other groups could too as a matter of respect:thup:


Alternatively, stand wherever you feel safe!


----------



## Colin L (Jan 7, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Colin L , will be there to keep us in our right places and they'll be no rule disputes at our qualifier.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...


I'm playing: I'll have troubles enough of my own.


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 7, 2014)

Just caught up with that thread now. Unbelievable


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 7, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Just to clarify, as a leftie, when teeing off I would like all in my group to cross the tee....it would also be helpful if those in the other groups could too as a matter of respect:thup:


Alternatively, stand wherever you feel safe!
		
Click to expand...

Aaargghhhh - there's a leftie in the comp - I may have to putt one handed to even up the putting people off their game factor

Bonus of this is that it gave the opportunity to bring this thread back to the top - I was at the Links driving range on Saturday, top notch facility - I love St Andrews


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 7, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Just caught up with that thread now. Unbelievable 

Click to expand...

Talk about storm in a tea cup...think it was a continuation of an earlier thread that got locked. Think now there is a fair amount of wind up...


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 7, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Aaargghhhh - there's a leftie in the comp - I may have to putt one handed to even up the putting people off their game factor

Bonus of this is that it gave the opportunity to bring this thread back to the top - I was at the Links driving range on Saturday, top notch facility - I love St Andrews
		
Click to expand...

i love a generous man:whoo:

Going to to be a load of firsts for me. 1st golf in Scotland. 1st British links...and obviously first round at St. Andrews. To use American forum idiom

STOKED BRO...GONNA BE AWESOME!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Colin L said:



			I'm playing: I'll have troubles enough of my own.  

Click to expand...

There may be trouble ahead ha ha, looking forward to a good day.:thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 7, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			There may be trouble ahead ha ha, looking forward to a good day.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I haven't played golf since Oct 4th, so I'm looking forward to it enormously   Been spending a lot of time looking at this:

http://www.standrews.org.uk/Play/Courses/New-Course


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 7, 2014)

If you have an iPhone there's a Home of Golf app so you can look at each hole when you are out of the house ne:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 7, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			If you have an iPhone there's a Home of Golf app so you can look at each hole when you are out of the house ne:
		
Click to expand...

Is there an app I can get to make the ball to go where I want.
I don't have a iPhone or iPad ,  but I heard my wife saying she uses a Tena pad , would one of them be of any use . May just suit my game.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 8, 2014)

That reminds me, we did agree half handicap didn't we?


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 8, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			That reminds me, we did agree half handicap didn't we?




Click to expand...

Absolutely - we all write half handicap in our sigs...don't you? So that you off 3 and me off 19 then:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 8, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Absolutely - we all write half handicap in our sigs...don't you? So that you off 3 and me off 19 then:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That must make you a Junior then if half is 19


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 8, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			That must make you a Junior then if half is 19

Click to expand...

Yep - don't let the beard or gnarly face fool you - it has been a very tough childhood so far.....


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 8, 2014)

I love how Patricks clearly wants to win this.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 8, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I love how Patricks clearly wants to win this. 

Click to expand...

Surely he cannae win when us seniors are playing aff the forward tees


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 8, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Surely he cannae win when us seniors are playing aff the forward tees
		
Click to expand...

And full h/cs.:thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Jan 9, 2014)

I didnae realise we were playing with Seniors. Better allow an extra hour or so to get round :ears:


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 9, 2014)

It's fine, I'm putting them out together in the last groups.....


----------



## Colin L (Jan 9, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			I didnae realise we were playing with Seniors. Better allow an extra hour or so to get round :ears:
		
Click to expand...

And :ears: to you too, young whippersnapper.  I'll be round that course in the same time as any of you  youthful gazelles .....




.....as long as you keep reminding me where I hit my ball


----------



## Waitforme (Jan 9, 2014)

Rather than read 20 pages to find out , where are the Scottish qualies and when , or am I too late ?


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 9, 2014)

Colin L said:



			And :ears: to you too, young whippersnapper.  I'll be round that course in the same time as any of you  youthful gazelles .....




.....as long as you keep reminding me where I hit my ball 

Click to expand...

Consider me a fine figure of two gazelles...:thup:

Is my 4 and a half minute pre-shot routine (after checking my GPS, and lasering the flag of course) going to hold things up?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2014)

Waitforme said:



			Rather than read 20 pages to find out , where are the Scottish qualies and when , or am I too late ?
		
Click to expand...

Its being held at St Andews New course, i think it was full but if you look back though the tread you might see the list and if there's space.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I love how Patricks clearly wants to win this. 

Click to expand...

you damed right dawg.

I just hate to see 48 points win playing off 20+ when i scrape in on 38 and am only 2 over gross:rofl:


----------



## IanG (Jan 9, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I just hate to see 48 points win playing off 20+ when i scrape in on 38 and am only 2 over gross:rofl:

Click to expand...

Whereas 47 points playing off 19 would entirely acceptable so some


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 9, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			you damed right dawg.

I just hate to see 48 points win playing off 20+ when i scrape in on 38 and am only 2 over gross:rofl:

Click to expand...

I can't promise anything 

Not played to my handicap in last six years but am having lessons and if my pro magically adds 15 yards to my drives to get up to forum average then I may have to reel myself in on the back nine after the 24pts on the front to make the banditery less obvious

Aye - chance would be a fine thing - I'll be bumping it down the fairway 100 yards behind the field

PS: - does St Andrews have little flags to show pin positions - if not we should ban lasers :thup:


----------



## big_eck (Jan 9, 2014)

Would def be interested just to play a different course and meet some members depending when and where I think I'm in and if anybody from Aberdeen is going let me know will have a spare seat


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 9, 2014)

big_eck said:



			Would def be interested just to play a different course and meet some members depending when and where I think I'm in and if anybody from Aberdeen is going let me know will have a spare seat
		
Click to expand...

Date and venue - New Course at St Andrews booked for 12 people on Sunday 30th March 2014. -Tee off time is at 1256 - Cost was Â£50 a head plus Â£10 KOKS entry - I think we've got the full 12 entered at the moment - Sure virtuocity will be able to tell you if we can get further tee times


----------



## big_eck (Jan 9, 2014)

Shouldn't have jumped 19 pages lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 9, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			It's fine, I'm putting them out together in the last groups.....
		
Click to expand...

Can I bring my carer and say he's my caddy and can I use my Zimmer .


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 9, 2014)

I need at least 3 people interested before I can approach St Andrews again for a further slot.  Even so, it's not guaranteed.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I need at least 3 people interested before I can approach St Andrews again for a further slot.  Even so, it's not guaranteed.
		
Click to expand...

My mate Dave would like to play as he was going to come down and play some other courses before and after anyway.

so if 3 others are interested you could try and get another time as well?


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 9, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Can I bring my carer and say he's my caddy and can I use my Zimmer .
		
Click to expand...

Carer? He? - You're missing a trick there boss

Im sure sure virtuocity has booked us all bunker babe caddies anyway...


----------



## big_eck (Jan 9, 2014)

I would be a definite if you can get another spot


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 9, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			you damed right dawg.

I just hate to see 48 points win playing off 20+ when i scrape in on 38 and am only 2 over gross:rofl:

Click to expand...

Don't worry - Ill ease up on the back 9 if I get 48 on the front....


Oh wait...you said points, not strokes...


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 9, 2014)

So big_eck, Highland Dave are up for it.  Need one more.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 9, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Carer? He? - You're missing a trick there boss

Im sure sure virtuocity has booked us all bunker babe caddies anyway...
		
Click to expand...

Worth thinking about but would it not have to be GM babes, better take my medication now.:rofl:


----------



## big_eck (Jan 9, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			It's a shame that people take golf so seriously.  I trust you won't be entering any club comps until July then?  Shame you're not interested.

Thanks to everyone who has sent me messages so far, looks like it will be a busy day.

I'm going to put up some spot prizes as well- maybe a nearest pin / long drive / lowest gross kind of thing?
		
Click to expand...

Can u do a highest gross? Just so I don't go home empty handed


----------



## big_eck (Jan 15, 2014)

Any spaces came up yet?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 15, 2014)

big_eck said:



			Any spaces came up yet?
		
Click to expand...

YOU SHOULD PM VIRTOCITY.:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 15, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			So big_eck, Highland Dave are up for it.  Need one more.
		
Click to expand...

Eck- as I said before I would need one more person to be interested before I can approach St. Andrews as they would need a 3 ball minimum.  If anyone else is interested let me know but in know way would this guarantee that stnandrews have availability.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 15, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Eck- as I said before I would need one more person to be interested before I can approach St. Andrews as they would need a 3 ball minimum.  If anyone else is interested let me know but in know way would this guarantee that stnandrews have availability.
		
Click to expand...

Highland Dave is still keen on this as i he was coming down with me to play some other courses anyway.

so come on one more person get your name down.


----------



## big_eck (Jan 15, 2014)

So particks148 highland Dave and myself?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 15, 2014)

big_eck said:



			So particks148 highland Dave and myself?
		
Click to expand...

I'm already In, so far you and Dave need one more them he can ask St Andrews but no Guarantee


----------



## Pistol Peter (Jan 15, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I'm already In, so far you and Dave need one more them he can ask St Andrews but no Guarantee
		
Click to expand...

a bit of a treck for me but I could maybe manage this, can someone give me the details costs etc and i will speak to hid and see if i can get away for this.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Pistol Peter said:



			a bit of a treck for me but I could maybe manage this, can someone give me the details costs etc and i will speak to hid and see if i can get away for this.
		
Click to expand...

 See post 111 and onwards .:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 15, 2014)

Pistol Peter said:



			a bit of a treck for me but I could maybe manage this, can someone give me the details costs etc and i will speak to hid and see if i can get away for this.
		
Click to expand...

Put your foot down and just say you have to attend.


----------



## Pistol Peter (Jan 15, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			See post 111 and onwards .:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Thanks.
i am good to go to this despite the long drive I am sure it will be worth it can someone update us regarding getting an extra time and who I should make payment to.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Pistol Peter said:



			Thanks.
i am good to go to this despite the long drive I am sure it will be worth it can someone update us regarding getting an extra time and who I should make payment to.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you stay ?


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 4, 2014)

Afternoon Gents. Who is up for a round on Monday 31st of March  - the day after the Scottish KOKS? I know LIG is on a UK golf tour - and last I heard is free on the Monday for a round - anyone else? I'm planning on heading home on Monday night and would like to have a round first - who is free and where shall we play?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 4, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Afternoon Gents. Who is up for a round on Monday 31st of March  - the day after the Scottish KOKS? I know LIG is on a UK golf tour - and last I heard is free on the Monday for a round - anyone else? I'm planning on heading home on Monday night and would like to have a round first - who is free and where shall we play?
		
Click to expand...

I was planning on hanging around for a few days and might be playing on the day before somewhere. I have a mate that lives closeby so was planing on crashing with him and playing at his new club Scotcraig and one of the other St Andrews courses prob the Jubilee. I'm not 100 sure yet what his plans are as he sometimes works on a Saturday. so prob best not to make def plans untill a few weeks before.  So if i dont manage to play with him i would be up for a game.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 4, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Afternoon Gents. Who is up for a round on Monday 31st of March  - the day after the Scottish KOKS? I know LIG is on a UK golf tour - and last I heard is free on the Monday for a round - anyone else? I'm planning on heading home on Monday night and would like to have a round first - who is free and where shall we play?
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to take the Monday off work and have another round - Happy to sign three people onto Monifieth Medal (Open qualifying course) too if you'd like to play it


----------



## LIG (Feb 4, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Afternoon Gents. Who is up for a round on Monday 31st of March  - the day after the Scottish KOKS? I know LIG is on a UK golf tour - and last I heard is free on the Monday for a round - anyone else? I'm planning on heading home on Monday night and would like to have a round first - who is free and where shall we play?
		
Click to expand...




patricks148 said:



			I was planning on hanging around for a few  days and might be playing on the day before somewhere. I have a mate  that lives closeby so was planing on crashing with him and playing at  his new club Scotcraig and one of the other St Andrews courses prob the  Jubilee. I'm not 100 sure yet what his plans are as he sometimes works  on a Saturday. so prob best not to make def plans untill a few weeks  before.  So if i dont manage to play with him i would be up for a  game.
		
Click to expand...




davidy233 said:



			I'm happy to take the Monday off work and have another round - Happy to sign three people onto Monifieth Medal (Open qualifying course) too if you'd like to play it
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I'm definitely looking to get in 18 (or 36?) on Monday as my "UK golf tour" currently consists of rounds on Sun (KofK), Tue and Wed. But as Patrick says, best to leave it for a bit yet.

Edit: suggestion - could even go for the ballot for the Monday if anyone is interested in that!!


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 4, 2014)

LIG said:



			Yep, I'm definitely looking to get in 18 (or 36?) on Monday as my "UK golf tour" currently consists of rounds on Sun (KofK), Tue and Wed. But as Patrick says, best to leave it for a bit yet.

Edit: suggestion - could even go for the ballot for the Monday if anyone is interested in that!!

Click to expand...

Ah LIG, you are being modest! You still planning on another KOK on the way up? I'd be happy to try for the ballot and or any of the suggestions. Just delighted to be playing in that neck of the woodsne:


----------



## LIG (Feb 5, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Ah LIG, you are being modest! You still planning on another KOK on the way up? I'd be happy to try for the ballot and or any of the suggestions. Just delighted to be playing in that neck of the woodsne:
		
Click to expand...

EB - My plans are still not fixed so the NW KofK is only a possibility. 
Have to agree with your last comment - been far too long wishing for it.  Now...:whoo:


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2014)

LIG said:



			EB - My plans are still not fixed so the NW KofK is only a possibility. 
Have to agree with your last comment - been far too long wishing for it.  Now...:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You might be interested to know Dundee are to start a link with Stanstead in March run by logan Air under the flybe banner. you could fly to Dundee which is no more than 20 mins from the Old Grey Toon.


----------



## LIG (Feb 5, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			You might be interested to know Dundee are to start a link with Stanstead in March run by logan Air under the flybe banner. you could fly to Dundee which is no more than 20 mins from the Old Grey Toon.
		
Click to expand...

I looked into flying and decided the extra hassle of getting to Stansted/Luton/Gatwick, plus sorting hire car/taxis, far outweigh travel by car. The cost difference would only be marginal and I'm not too time-constrained.

I've never driven so far before but am quite looking forward to it now.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 5, 2014)

LIG said:



			I looked into flying and decided the extra hassle of getting to Stansted/Luton/Gatwick, plus sorting hire car/taxis, far outweigh travel by car. The cost difference would only be marginal and I'm not too time-constrained.

I've never driven so far before but am quite looking forward to it now.
		
Click to expand...

up to you, Dundee has flights from london city till sometime in March then Logan Air Take over and runs from Stanstead. Europe car op a car hire delivery at Dundee as well. I visited a mate who lived in Broughty Ferry last summer and it was only Â£20 by Taxi from there to St Andrews and thats to the north of Dundee. It takes me 7 hours to get from Inverness to Harrogate when i have to go to conf, its about 3 hours from Inverness to Dundee, so that should give you some idea how long it will take by car. imagine its about 3 or more to Harrogate from London.


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 5, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			You might be interested to know Dundee are to start a link with Stanstead in March run by logan Air under the flybe banner. you could fly to Dundee which is no more than 20 mins from the Old Grey Toon.
		
Click to expand...

Good info - thanks. Got loads of BA miles from work travel - so flying LHR to EDI and back and hiring a car at EDI has cost me the princely sum of Â£35. Got myself a Premier Inn in Dundee centre for Â£57. All in all not bad!

LIG - I have done the drive a few times - both from Hampshire and London. It's not too bad - probably 8 and a bit depending on traffic SNAFUs, breaks etc..


----------



## will_i_dream (Feb 5, 2014)

I've had the foresight to take the Mon/Tues off work, I'm also a member at the Grange, Monifieth Links, so could also take 3 guests if that is what people would like to do. 
Guests are Â£10 rather than the normal Â£35 at the end of March, plus the course should be in excellent condition for the start of April


----------



## LIG (Feb 5, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			up to you, Dundee has flights from london city till sometime in March then Logan Air Take over and runs from Stanstead. Europe car op a car hire delivery at Dundee as well. I visited a mate who lived in Broughty Ferry last summer and it was only Â£20 by Taxi from there to St Andrews and thats to the north of Dundee. It takes me 7 hours to get from Inverness to Harrogate when i have to go to conf, its about 3 hours from Inverness to Dundee, so that should give you some idea how long it will take by car. imagine its about 3 or more to Harrogate from London.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, thanks for the info Patrick. I'm not really enamoured with air travel as the airlines all charge an arm and a leg for luggage so in the end it works out about the same as petrol costs. I'm estimating around Â£200-Â£220 for petrol and the fares+luggage comes to less than a Â£15 difference!  



El Bandito said:



			Good info - thanks. Got loads of BA miles from work travel - so flying LHR to EDI and back and hiring a car at EDI has cost me the princely sum of Â£35. Got myself a Premier Inn in Dundee centre for Â£57. All in all not bad!

LIG - I have done the drive a few times - both from Hampshire and London. It's not too bad - probably 8 and a bit depending on traffic SNAFUs, breaks etc..
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I was going to ask what time of day you travelled as I was planning on a late/overnight trip to avoid traffic SNAFUs. Don't know about night closures/restrictions, but will look at those nearer the time and adjust my plans.



will_i_dream said:



			I've had the foresight to take the Mon/Tues off work, I'm also a member at the Grange, Monifieth Links, so could also take 3 guests if that is what people would like to do. 
Guests are Â£10 rather than the normal Â£35 at the end of March, plus the course should be in excellent condition for the start of April
		
Click to expand...

That's a great idea. Let's make final plans for the Monday after the Scotland KoK Champion has been crowned.  I'm sure there'll be a few more up for extending the jolly!


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 6, 2014)

That's two of us from the Grange Monifieth so between us we can sign six on at a tenner a head

Welcome will_i_dream - wonder if I know you?


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 6, 2014)

LIG - my experience of the drive generally is that the worst of the traffic is predictably - the first bit - i.e. SE England. Obviously - if you can avoid big cities at rush hour all the better. Personally I aim to get North of Luton as early as I can in the morning, then relax! In the most general terms - you are going against traffic if you start heading North early am - night driving can be murder on the sleep patterns!


----------



## SimonS (Feb 6, 2014)

Cambridge-Dunfermline takes me around 6 hours routing A11/A1/A66/M74/M8/M90 and it is 1 hour from Dunfermline to St Andrews


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 6, 2014)

LIG, I used to do London - Aberdeen quite regularly. Best time was 8.5 hours non-stop and that was leaving at midnight. If you can get to Birmingham before the morning traffic kicks in hard, then you've made the worst part of the journey a lot more bearable.

Just keep an eye out for hidden speed cameras - I got done 3 times in one trip once. Left London with 0 points on my license, arrived in Aberdeen with 9


----------



## LIG (Feb 6, 2014)

EB - "Sleep patterns"?  Paid up member of Insomniacs R Us I am!  

Simon and McBroon - Good to know what's possible. Thanks for the info!


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 6, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			LIG, I used to do London - Aberdeen quite regularly. Best time was 8.5 hours non-stop and that was leaving at midnight. If you can get to Birmingham before the morning traffic kicks in hard, then you've made the worst part of the journey a lot more bearable.

Just keep an eye out for hidden speed cameras - I got done 3 times in one trip once. Left London with 0 points on my license, arrived in Aberdeen with 9 

Click to expand...

Just as well it wasn't a stableford
.


----------



## LIG (Feb 7, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Just as well it wasn't a stableford
.

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 7, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Just as well it wasn't a stableford
.

Click to expand...

:rofl:

I've yet to play golf this year.  If I walk of the course at this meet with 9 points, I'll be quiet pleased.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 7, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			:rofl:

I've yet to play golf this year.  If I walk of the course at this meet with 9 points, I'll be quiet pleased.
		
Click to expand...

Same here mate, :thup:


----------



## will_i_dream (Feb 11, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			That's two of us from the Grange Monifieth so between us we can sign six on at a tenner a head

Welcome will_i_dream - wonder if I know you?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure David, I don't think so but I may have seen you on the course or in the clubhouse. We'll no doubt meet soon


----------



## LIG (Feb 11, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			That's two of us from the Grange Monifieth so between us we can sign six on at a tenner a head

Welcome will_i_dream - wonder if I know you?
		
Click to expand...




will_i_dream said:



			I'm not sure David, I don't think so but I may have seen you on the course or in the clubhouse. We'll no doubt meet soon
		
Click to expand...

Let me do the honours!

Will. David.
David. Will.


Edit: (Silly season. Sorry!)


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 2, 2014)

Four weeks today folks - can't wait


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 2, 2014)

Hopefully the weather stays as nice as it is this morning.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 2, 2014)

*NEWSFLASH*

A place has opened up for the King of Kings regional qualifier at St Andrews on 30th March as someone has had to drop out.

The cost of this is Â£50 (green fee) plus Â£10 competition fee.

Reminder: The winner of this event will go through to the final at Hillside GC on 29th May. Your green fees and food will be paid and you will receive some travelling expenses.

If you are interested, please let me know ASAP and payment will be required immediately.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 2, 2014)

virtuocity said:



*NEWSFLASH*

A place has opened up for the King of Kings regional qualifier at St Andrews on 30th March as someone has had to drop out.

The cost of this is Â£50 (green fee) plus Â£10 competition fee.

Reminder: The winner of this event will go through to the final at Hillside GC on 29th May. Your green fees and food will be paid and you will receive some travelling expenses.

If you are interested, please let me know ASAP and payment will be required immediately.
		
Click to expand...

Shame somebody's had to pull out this late.

Cannae wait for this - managed to play my first golf of the year in the last few days and I'm itching for more games


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 2, 2014)

virtuocity said:



*NEWSFLASH*

A place has opened up for the King of Kings regional qualifier at St Andrews on 30th March as someone has had to drop out.

The cost of this is Â£50 (green fee) plus Â£10 competition fee.

Reminder: The winner of this event will go through to the final at Hillside GC on 29th May. Your green fees and food will be paid and you will receive some travelling expenses.

If you are interested, please let me know ASAP and payment will be required immediately.
		
Click to expand...

My mate Dave is still keen. I'll text him now and sort out


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 5, 2014)

Any joy with this?  Place still up for grabs!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 5, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Any joy with this?  Place still up for grabs!
		
Click to expand...



Yeah Dave will take It MP me your payment details again and i will get him to send the cash over.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 5, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Yeah Dave will take It MP me your payment details again and i will get him to send the cash over.
		
Click to expand...

Dave King of kings has a good ring to it , a old comedian ? , or a Rangers  pretender to the throne ?.
:rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dave can't make it after all now his wife has reminded him she's due to drop that weekend!


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 7, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Dave can't make it after all now his wife has reminded him she's due to drop that weekend!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

What a hero!  Full marks for trying :thup:


----------



## ger147 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll take it - just let me know where to send the Â£60.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 7, 2014)

Will send PM.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like I'm in!! :fore:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome to the koks, I hope your getting more games in than us. hope it stops raining before the big day.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 11, 2014)

Less than three weeks to go - getting excited now 

We've had two stonking days in a row over here on the east coast.  Fingers crossed it holds out until the end of the month (I know, nae chance).

Virtuocity, any ideas on when you're going to do the draw?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 11, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Less than three weeks to go - getting excited now 

We've had two stonking days in a row over here on the east coast.  Fingers crossed it holds out until the end of the month (I know, nae chance).

Virtuocity, any ideas on when you're going to do the draw?
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to this too, though i might not be able to stay on the monday and play else where as i now have to go to a meeting in Manchester on the Tueday


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 11, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			though i might not be able to stay on the monday and play else where as i now have to go to a meeting in Manchester on the Tueday

Click to expand...

Boo 

Seriously - really looking forward to playing the new course and meeting some folks from the forum


----------



## ger147 (Mar 11, 2014)

Got a new G25 3 wood in time for St Andrews.

Just need to decide if it's the driver or the 4 iron that misses out on the trip.


----------



## will_i_dream (Mar 12, 2014)

I like to plan a little in advance, so if the first ballot is Sunday 30th March 2014 at 12:56, what time are people going to be getting there? Where are we meeting? Should I just head to the driving range at 11am to find you all warming up?


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 12, 2014)

I'll be in the bar drinking until 1255 

No idea whether we should all meet at the same time, would be useful come to think of it.  Can anyone recommend a place to meet?

Is the driving range close to the New Course?

I will do the draw over the weekend.


----------



## IanG (Mar 12, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I'll be in the bar drinking until 1255 

No idea whether we should all meet at the same time, would be useful come to think of it.  Can anyone recommend a place to meet?

Is the driving range close to the New Course?

I will do the draw over the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

The New clubhouse is the ideal meeting place, right next to the 1st tee, ready parking food, coffee and beer. I'd suggest if we all meet up there between 12 and 12.30 we's have loads of time to say hello and get organized. 

ian


----------



## IanG (Mar 12, 2014)

To avoid mixing it up with the New Club,  which is something else entirely, I mean this place 

http://www.standrews.org.uk/Relax/Links-Clubhouse-Swilcan.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 12, 2014)

You can't miss the New Course clubhouse - follow the road down past the R&A clubhouse and round the beach - I'll be the idiot shanking it down the range (with a red shirt on) from about 11am


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 12, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			You can't miss the New Course clubhouse - follow the road down past the R&A clubhouse and round the beach - I'll be the idiot shanking it down the range (with a red shirt on) from about 11am
		
Click to expand...

Is there a range beside the New Course? From a look at the map on the website, the 'main' range looks like it's over beside the Eden course. Is that a trek, or is it easy to get to?

Not that it matters to me, of course. I'll probably screech into the car park at 12.53-and-a-half hoping that my clubs and shoes are still in the boot... :mmm:


----------



## IanG (Mar 12, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Is there a range beside the New Course? From a look at the map on the website, the 'main' range looks like it's over beside the Eden course. Is that a trek, or is it easy to get to?

Not that it matters to me, of course. I'll probably screech into the car park at 12.53-and-a-half hoping that my clubs and shoes are still in the boot... :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

remember to count them after Sunday's near miss!


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 12, 2014)

IanG said:



			remember to count them after Sunday's near miss!

Click to expand...

Ha ha, good shout! I'll try and stay off the beach, too


----------



## ger147 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'll be at the Links Academy early for a warm up before heading into town for about 12pm.

What tees are we playing off?


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 12, 2014)

The range is only 5 minutes away in a car , you can cut in at Granny Clarks Wynd and and drive across the old course and park in the Links clubhouse which is really nice, enjoy your day lads the New is a great course


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 13, 2014)

It's not far - here's street view from the corner of the 17th on the Old - spin it round and you can see academy and New Course clubhouse


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 13, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			It's not far - here's street view from the corner of the 17th on the Old - spin it round and you can see academy and New Course clubhouse
		
Click to expand...

Cool, cheers for that.  I'd settle for the same weather they had the day they took that photo


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm off to the St Andrews Links range for a hit now, could go to Royal Whitfield but St Andrews is nicer - just for those of you who are working today :fore:


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 13, 2014)

The 18th on the new course this afternoon


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 13, 2014)

Good stuff!  

We'll play off the whites if we're allowed.

Thanks IanG for checking into that for me.  *WE'LL ALL MEET AT THE NEW COURSE CLUBHOUSE BETWEEN 12 AND 12.30* seeing as it's close to the first tee.


----------



## will_i_dream (Mar 13, 2014)

Well in that case I think I'll get there early, enjoy the clubhouse and get myself some lunch from about 11:30
If I keep my jacket on the muscles will stay warm for teeing off


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 13, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			The 18th on the new course this afternoon
View attachment 9504

Click to expand...

I hope thats not the green, that looks terrible!


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 13, 2014)

Green in the background - hairy hump at the front


----------



## LIG (Mar 14, 2014)

Only 15 more sleeps to go! :whoo:


----------



## CMAC (Mar 15, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I hope thats not the green, that looks terrible!
		
Click to expand...

seriously! thought u played on a links


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 16, 2014)

Two weeks today - off to see my pro - 9am lesson - get the swing ruined before St Andrews


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 16, 2014)

CMAC said:



			seriously! thought u played on a links

Click to expand...

That was a bit of a joke, but you just can't help yourself can you


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 17, 2014)

*THE DRAW*

*Group One*

Will_I_Dream
SimonS
WillieP
ger147

*Group Two*

williamalex1
patricks148
LIG
El Bandito

*Group Three*

IanG
virtuocity
davidy233
McBroon


The draw took place at a secret location using a plastic carrier bag and names scribbled on to a cut up piece of A4 paper.  Apologies in advance to the rest of my 4 ball.


----------



## IanG (Mar 17, 2014)

Excellent outcome - less people to watch me sclaff it off the 1st tee!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2014)

Good stuff what time was the first tee and what time are we meeting?

I can't be bothered to look back though the tread before someone tell me to do that


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 17, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Good stuff!  

We'll play off the whites if we're allowed.

Thanks IanG for checking into that for me.  *WE'LL ALL MEET AT THE NEW COURSE CLUBHOUSE BETWEEN 12 AND 12.30* seeing as it's close to the first tee.
		
Click to expand...

As above.

First tee time at 12.56.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2014)

So have to leave at 9AM to be on the safe side so as im not out the car and straight onto the first tee.


----------



## LIG (Mar 17, 2014)

Are we allowed to have coaching right up until we tee off or until the first group tees off?

Patrick & William, - I need to know how to play links golf so a quick lesson during warm up on the first tee seems to be in order. Please don't be late! 



What do you mean "That's a 2-stroke penalty?".


----------



## LIG (Mar 17, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			So have to leave at 9AM to be on the safe side so as im not out the car and straight onto the first tee.
		
Click to expand...

Pah! 9AM, that's nothing!  I have to leave the day before!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2014)

LIG said:



			Are we allowed to have coaching right up until we tee off or until the first group tees off?

Patrick & William, - I need to know how to play links golf so a quick lesson during warm up on the first tee seems to be in order. Please don't be late! 



What do you mean "That's a 2-stroke penalty?". 

Click to expand...

I will tell you now if its like Southerness was yesterday keep the ball low! 

If you hit it high and cant hit it low take a calculator mate :rofl:


----------



## LIG (Mar 17, 2014)

Birchy said:



			I will tell you now if its like Southerness was yesterday keep the ball low! 

If you hit it high and cant hit it low take a calculator mate :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I've got two. Should I take the simple one or the one with scientific notation.....Number of strokes 1st hole : 1 x 10^2


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2014)

LIG said:



			Are we allowed to have coaching right up until we tee off or until the first group tees off?

Patrick & William, - I need to know how to play links golf so a quick lesson during warm up on the first tee seems to be in order. Please don't be late!  



What do you mean "That's a 2-stroke penalty?". 

Click to expand...

The only advice I can give is bring your winter woollies as its still cold and a lot of wind[ from me] and know the correct position to stand , IE, not down wind from me. pmsl,its an age thing.:cheers:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 17, 2014)

LIG said:



			I've got two. Should I take the simple one or the one with scientific notation.....Number of strokes 1st hole : 1 x 10^2 

Click to expand...

The scientific will display larger numbers so that's probably best to be on the safe side


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 17, 2014)

Top notch - I got all the people I wanted to play with


----------



## ger147 (Mar 17, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Top notch - I got all the people I wanted to play with 

Click to expand...

Thanks...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Top notch - I got all the people I wanted to play with 

Click to expand...

You actually wanted to play with Virtuoity :rofl:.


----------



## CMAC (Mar 17, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			That was a bit of a joke, but you just can't help yourself can you

Click to expand...



mr grumpy back out to play


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2014)

LIG said:



			Are we allowed to have coaching right up until we tee off or until the first group tees off?

Patrick & William, - I need to know how to play links golf so a quick lesson during warm up on the first tee seems to be in order. Please don't be late! 



What do you mean "That's a 2-stroke penalty?". 

Click to expand...

Ho about a little side 2 ball better ball England V's Scotland?


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 17, 2014)

LIG- make sure you have enough Werther's Originals and williamalex1 will be your pal for life.  You may also need to push him up some of the bigger hills.  

Good luck.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 17, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			You actually wanted to play with Virtuoity :rofl:.
		
Click to expand...

It was best of a bad lot choice


----------



## LIG (Mar 17, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			The only advice I can give is bring your winter woollies as its still cold and a lot of wind[ from me] and know the correct position to stand , IE, not down wind from me. *pms, its an age thing.*:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Corrected. 
Bladder control does tend to fade with age! :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			LIG- make sure you have enough Werther's Originals and williamalex1 will be your pal for life.  You may also need to push him up some of the bigger hills.  

Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

A hip flask full of brandy and I'm anyone's. lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Ho about a little side 2 ball better ball England V's Scotland?
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for a small wager Patrick, throw down the gauntlet.:ears:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm up for a small wager Patrick, throw down the gauntlet.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I toughtI had, you and me V's the other two, hence Englandshire V's Scotand Home of the Free.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I toughtI had, you and me V's the other two, hence Englandshire V's Scotand Home of the Free.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's what I meant throw the gauntlet down to them with the ears, just remember at least one of our 4 ball is a known bandito.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 17, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Yes that's what I meant throw the gauntlet down to them with the ears, just remember at least one of our 4 ball is a known bandito.

Click to expand...



Barefeet then


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 17, 2014)

LIG said:



			Corrected. 
Bladder control does tend to fade with age! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Let the battle begin, are you guys up for Patricks challenge ??


----------



## LIG (Mar 17, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Let the battle begin, are you guys up for Patricks challenge ??
		
Click to expand...

I can't answer for Mr Bandito but... aaaarrrgh............!!!!   

You have to call him, "Senor" El Bandito if you don't want to be pistolero-fodder! :ears:


----------



## LIG (Mar 17, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Ho about a little side 2 ball better ball England V's Scotland?
		
Click to expand...

Let's make that Immigrants vs Invaders shall we? :whoo: (Although I'm not 100% sure EB was born somewhere 'not in England'.)





virtuocity said:



			LIG- make sure you have enough Werther's Originals and williamalex1 will be your pal for life.  You may also need to push him up some of the bigger hills.  

Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think there were any hills...it's the seaside isn't it? 
Werther's Original - they're a bit like Horlicks for donkeys, for pensioners, aren't they? 



williamalex1 said:



			A hip flask full of brandy and I'm anyone's. lol
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm sure there's a reason brandy and Werther's aren't ever prescribed together, so that one down, one to go!


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 18, 2014)

LIG said:



			I didn't think there were any hills...it's the seaside isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

There are hills at the seaside - Gullane has a cracker - not at the 'Hame o' gowf' though


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2014)

I take this is stroke play?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 18, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I take this is stroke play?
		
Click to expand...

Yes stroke play full handicaps , see page 1.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2014)

CheersWilliam.

still no word on a side bet then, must be running scared


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 18, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			CheersWilliam.

still no word on a side bet then, must be running scared

Click to expand...

They must have seen Braveheart :rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			They must have seen Braveheart :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Or Trainspotting...lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 18, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Or Trainspotting...lol
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll be Ewan McGregor you can be Mel Gibson , don't fancy Mel's  end.


----------



## LIG (Mar 18, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			CheersWilliam.

still no word on a side bet then, must be running scared

Click to expand...

We'll sort something out never you mind, even if it's on the 1st tee!  :ears:


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 18, 2014)

Well haven't I missed a lot? A little bit of working, I come back and the Kilted hordes are revolting again....

For the Record, I am:

el Bandito - aka Stuart Lennon - aka 'wee Bennie fae Bathgate's boy'....which might complicate the sides a little 

However for the sake of this particular battle I'm happy to be;

el Bandito - aka Stuart Lennon - educated at one of England's finest public schools..."HELLO! Sherry anyone? Seen any hairy arse Scots about? Supposed to be some chaps here willing for a little wager..."

:ears:

So LIG - what is the bet? Let's give these barbarians a good thrashing what?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 18, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Well haven't I missed a lot? A little bit of working, I come back and the Kilted hordes are revolting again....

For the Record, I am:

el Bandito - aka Stuart Lennon - aka 'wee Bennie fae Bathgate's boy'....which might complicate the sides a little 

However for the sake of this particular battle I'm happy to be;

el Bandito - aka Stuart Lennon - educated at one of England's finest public schools..."HELLO! Sherry anyone? Seen any hairy arse Scots about? Supposed to be some chaps here willing for a little wager..."

:ears:

So LIG - what is the bet? Let's give these barbarians a good thrashing what?
		
Click to expand...

we'll play for one of these
	View attachment 9583
:rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			we'll play for one of these
	View attachment 9583
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


I was not thinking of winning more a a couple of Pounds from them, not as much as a 20 Eks notes


----------



## LIG (Mar 19, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			we'll play for one of these
	View attachment 9583
:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Is that because they'll be worth nothing to us in the south in a little while? 



patricks148 said:



			I was not thinking of winning more a a couple of Pounds from them, not as much as a 20 Eks notes
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if Virtuocity is planning on something extra on the KoK too, but a couple of pounds sounds good to me. :thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 19, 2014)

LIG - these poor fellas will need all the currency they can get..we don't want to take too much off them (particularly not that brightly coloured noddy money they have up there - it will be worthless in six months)...:rofl:

So perhaps Â£2 English pounds front, 2 English back and one for the match? (per man obviously). 

When we win, perhaps they can give us a haggis each in lieu of currency?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 19, 2014)

We normally play Â£1 front, back and overhaul,Â£3 total.  worth more than Salmonds  Twinty pound note.lol.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 19, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			We normally play Â£1 front, back and overhaul,Â£3 total.  worth more than Salmonds  Twinty pound note.lol.
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for doing something similar in our fourball. 

Anybody want to have a go at divvying up the teams? We could have 'Guys called David v The Rest' but I think that would leave Ian taking on three of us   Mind you, that might save him from having to carry me.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Well haven't I missed a lot? A little bit of working, I come back and the Kilted hordes are revolting again....

For the Record, I am:

el Bandito - aka Stuart Lennon - aka 'wee Bennie fae Bathgate's boy'....which might complicate the sides a little 

However for the sake of this particular battle I'm happy to be;

el Bandito - aka Stuart Lennon - educated at one of England's finest public schools..."HELLO! Sherry anyone? Seen any hairy arse Scots about? Supposed to be some chaps here willing for a little wager..."

:ears:

So LIG - what is the bet? Let's give these barbarians a good thrashing what?
		
Click to expand...

If your names Lennon I doubt the best Public Schools in England would take you

So  an Eck for the front and back and 2 for the match, 3/4 handicap off the yellows


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lovely sunny day up here today - wind dropped to about 35mph (gusts of 48mph) this afternoon - rain forecast over the weekend but hopefully by end of next week will be gone.


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 20, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			If your names Lennon I doubt the best Public Schools in England would take you

So  an Eck for the front and back and 2 for the match, 3/4 handicap off the yellows

Click to expand...

Fairly certain the days of 3/4 handicap have gone...it's only whinging low cappers use that anymore:lol:
On basis of SE Koks today, you could give me 28 and still win


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 20, 2014)

FULL H/C FOR KOKS STROKE PLAY COMP. AND OF COURSE WE WOULD NOT DREAM OF PLAYING A MATCH PLAY GAME DURING A  STROKE PLAY COMP, GOD FORBID ,
 BUT IF WE DID PLAY A 4BBB  IT WOULD BE 3/4 DIFFEENCE . BTW Whats LIG's h/c.????


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 20, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			FULL H/C FOR KOKS STROKE PLAY COMP. AND OF COURSE WE WOULD NOT DREAM OF PLAYING A MATCH PLAY GAME DURING A  STROKE PLAY COMP, GOD FORBID ,
 BUT IF WE DID PLAY A 4BBB  IT WOULD BE 3/4 DIFFEENCE . BTW Whats LIG's h/c.????
		
Click to expand...

As we used to say in my former profession , the prosecution restâ€™s me lud


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 20, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			As we used to say in my former profession , the prosecution restâ€™s me lud
		
Click to expand...

Did you used to be a burglar or something...?


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 20, 2014)

4BBB - oh no problem then....I'll caddy...

LIG - 27 I think:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't give a toss if you want to do a match play as well as long as you putt out.

Mon the Scots!


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 20, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			LIG - 27 I think:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Seems legit.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 20, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Did you used to be a burglar or something...? 

Click to expand...

or something


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 20, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I don't give a toss if you want to do a match play as well as long as you putt out.

Mon the Scots!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry old boy we won't be giving them any puts


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 20, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			or something

Click to expand...

hope we do a smash and grab mate :thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 20, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I don't give a toss if you want to do a match play as well as long as you putt out.

Mon the Scots!
		
Click to expand...

I thought the Scots didn't give anything anyway???

LIG - shall we wear skirts to fit in with the boys? (When in Rome and all that...)


----------



## LIG (Mar 20, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			LIG - shall we wear skirts to fit in with the boys? (When in Rome and all that...)
		
Click to expand...

It'll have to be an ankle-length one for me if I'm not to have me you-know-what on display.  

Before playing for one, someone's gonna hafta tell me what an "eck" is!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 20, 2014)

lig said:



			it'll have to be an ankle-length one for me if i'm not to have me you-know-what on display.  

before playing for one, someone's gonna hafta tell me what an "eck" is!! 

Click to expand...

this
	View attachment 9636
but don't worry it's not real ,SHORT FOR ALEC SALMOND.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 20, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			I thought the Scots didn't give anything anyway???

LIG - shall we wear skirts to fit in with the boys? (When in Rome and all that...)
		
Click to expand...

I heard you played like a big girls blouse, so the skirt should suit you  just fine.:ears:lol


----------



## LIG (Mar 20, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			this
	View attachment 9636
but don't worry it's not real ,SHORT FOR ALEC SALMOND.
		
Click to expand...

I can see that I'm gonna hafta mingle with the locals to get the feel for another foreign language!


----------



## ger147 (Mar 20, 2014)

LIG said:



			I can see that I'm gonna hafta mingle with the locals to get the feel for another foreign language! 

Click to expand...

The only thing you need to know is even though you bought the last round, it's still your round!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 21, 2014)

ger147 said:



			The only thing you need to know is even though you bought the last round, it's still your round!! 

Click to expand...

:rofl::cheers:


----------



## LIG (Mar 21, 2014)

ger147 said:



			The only thing you need to know is even though you bought the last round, it's still your round!! 

Click to expand...

And don't tell me - yours is a pint...










....... of whisky!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 21, 2014)

LIG said:



			And don't tell me - yours is a pint...










....... of whisky!! 

Click to expand...

 and  large brandy for me, thanks very much , for medical purposes of course :cheers:


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 21, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I heard you played like a big girls blouse, so the skirt should suit you  just fine.:ears:lol
		
Click to expand...

There are many big girl's blouses that would justifiably take offence at that...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 21, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			There are many big girl's blouses that would justifiably take offence at that...

Click to expand...

No offence intended.


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 22, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			No offence intended.
		
Click to expand...

Met a big girls blouse yesterday and she says you are forgiven. :lol:

Decent news LIG, shot 88 today. Getting used to the new bats, I hope...


----------



## LIG (Mar 22, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Met a big girls blouse yesterday and she says you are forgiven. :lol:

Decent news LIG, shot 88 today. Getting used to the new bats, I hope...
		
Click to expand...

Well I got my bad round out of the way today - way outside the buffer! :angry:
On the bright side it means I'm due a good one in the next couple. :whoo:







I hope!!


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 22, 2014)

LIG said:



			Well I got my bad round out of the way today - way outside the buffer! :angry:
On the bright side it means I'm due a good one in the next couple. :whoo:







I hope!! 

Click to expand...

I was bang on HCP.

Playing on Weds, then a Matchplay final Friday...should be nicely tuned up!


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 23, 2014)

This time next week we'll be out on the links


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 23, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			This time next week we'll be out on the links
		
Click to expand...

Hope it's a wee bit warmer than today...


----------



## ger147 (Mar 23, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Hope it's a wee bit warmer than today...
		
Click to expand...

Was a crackin' day here today, and totally dry for a change.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 23, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Hope it's a wee bit warmer than today...
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely gorgeous on Tayside today - I'm just 8.1 miles from 9th tee on the New Course (according to Golfshot app) - 28 mph gusts of wind forecast for Thursday (met office forecast only does 5 days ahead)


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 23, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Was a crackin' day here today, and totally dry for a change.
		
Click to expand...




davidy233 said:



			Absolutely gorgeous on Tayside today - I'm just 8.1 miles from 9th tee on the New Course (according to Golfshot app) - 28 mph gusts of wind forecast for Thursday (met office forecast only does 5 days ahead)
		
Click to expand...

Was nice here too, just baltic. I don't mind the wind but I hate being cold.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 24, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Was nice here too, just baltic. I don't mind the wind but I hate being cold.
		
Click to expand...

After having brilliant weather for the last 4 months, we have just had the coldest weekend of the winter. it even snowed in the centre of Inversneck. Windy here too, by the sound of it 28mph is a light breeze comp to what we have had the last week 40+ playing on Sat, 100 yards with a 4 iron


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 24, 2014)

This morning it's fantastic here - was on the first tee at 7.15 am - not a breath of wind then - felt strange - last time I played without any wind was Portugal in September


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 24, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			This morning it's fantastic here - was on the first tee at 7.15 am - not a breath of wind then - felt strange - last time I played without any wind was Portugal in September

View attachment 9660

Click to expand...

Looking good, now where did I put that suntan lotion and my Ray-bans.:whoo: But I've still got wind. :rofl:


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 25, 2014)

BBC forecast for Sunday is saying dry but cloudy, 5-9 degrees, 14 mph wind from the East


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 25, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			BBC forecast for Sunday is saying dry but cloudy, 5-9 degrees, 14 mph wind from the East
		
Click to expand...


Not windy enough for me, 14 is nothing , id like it to be at least 30MPH what with all these shots you lot are getting

Sprout Curry is whats needed to create some


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 25, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			BBC forecast for Sunday is saying dry but cloudy, 5-9 degrees, 14 mph wind from the East
		
Click to expand...

That'll do fine.


----------



## will_i_dream (Mar 25, 2014)

Interesting wind direction, normally blows West > East
Don't believe it should affect us much on the day anyway as the course mainly runs North South ???


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 25, 2014)

if its anything like today i will be wearing shorts


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 25, 2014)

Even if it's 34* and blistering sunshine, I will not be wearing shorts.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 25, 2014)

will_i_dream said:



			Interesting wind direction, normally blows West > East
Don't believe it should affect us much on the day anyway as the course mainly runs North South ???
		
Click to expand...

My first thought too - I'm not sure too much trust can be put into a five day ahead forecast though.


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 25, 2014)

All taking shape! - However - the Princess of Darkness has thrown me a curveball - and is now accompanying me ?!&*

So - Monday looks like no golf for me....

Any recommendations for good Dundee restaurant for the Sunday night?

Due to land at 1010 at EDI - so hopefully should be with you at the Clubhouse for 12. Very excited - and hoping for a better performance than at either Southern KOKs - where net 80 was my better score


----------



## LIG (Mar 25, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			All taking shape! - However - the Princess of Darkness has thrown me a curveball - and is now accompanying me ?!&*

So - Monday looks like no golf for me....

Any recommendations for good Dundee restaurant for the Sunday night?

Due to land at 1010 at EDI - so hopefully should be with you at the Clubhouse for 12. Very excited - and hoping for a better performance than at either Southern KOKs - where net 80 was my better score

Click to expand...

Shame about the Monday golf but you will get to see some spiffing shoe-shops selling sandals!!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 25, 2014)

Good luck all you KOK's doing the Scottish region. it'll be cauld but bricht and you'll get a Scottish Tan, safest tan in the world


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 25, 2014)

will_i_dream said:



			Interesting wind direction, normally blows West > East
Don't believe it should affect us much on the day anyway as the course mainly runs North South ???
		
Click to expand...

Let the wind blow high let the wind blow low.


----------



## will_i_dream (Mar 25, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			All taking shape! - However - the Princess of Darkness has thrown me a curveball - and is now accompanying me ?!&*
So - Monday looks like no golf for me....
Any recommendations for good Dundee restaurant for the Sunday night?
Due to land at 1010 at EDI - so hopefully should be with you at the Clubhouse for 12. Very excited - and hoping for a better performance than at either Southern KOKs - where net 80 was my better score

Click to expand...


Going to list a few options, 

New Malmaison hotel, varied
DCA, varied
Rama Thai, guess
Marco Polo, varied
Dukes Corner, pub grub, good for beers
Spice, indian
Agacan, turkish style


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 26, 2014)

LIG said:



			Shame about the Monday golf but you will get to see some spiffing shoe-shops selling sandals!!  

Click to expand...

My joy is unbounded.


----------



## will_i_dream (Mar 26, 2014)

weather forecast for Sunday is getting better and better
going to be a good day for golf


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2014)

fantastic day here again, lets hope it holds down there till sunday night


----------



## IanG (Mar 26, 2014)

yep stunning day down here today as well - shame work interferes with golf on a day like today. Never mind, don't want to use up all my good shots before Sunday ..


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm trying to rest, as i pulled something in my lower back practicing lag and weight shift. 

Tempted to play Friday as ive a day off, see how it goes, knowing me a will and make it worse


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 26, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I'm trying to rest, as i pulled something in my lower back practicing lag and weight shift. 

Tempted to play Friday as ive a day off, see how it goes, knowing me a will and make it worse

Click to expand...

As my partner on the day I think in our 4 ball you should get a few extra strokes buddy. But in the KOKs, tuff luck matey.:rofl:


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 26, 2014)

Last round before Sunday tomorrow morning early (7.15am) - Forecast here for morning is heavy showers and cold - should be fun


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2014)

Played my first round off tee boxes, fairways and greens at my new course.  

Congratulations to whoever wins on Sunday, I shall applaud you.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 27, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Played my first round off tee boxes, fairways and greens at my new course.  

Congratulations to whoever wins on Sunday, I shall applaud you.  

Click to expand...

Had eighteen holes - teeing off at 7.10am - this morning, mediocre front nine but very steady back nine. Range later today and then again after work tomorrow and Saturday morning - I've no chance alongside all you boys who hit it more than 150 yards - so I'll applaud the winner too.

Do I need to bring a handicap certificate?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 27, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Do I need to bring a handicap certificate?
		
Click to expand...

No... just play off bare feet


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			No... just play off bare feet

Click to expand...

Or Adizeros.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 27, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Or Adizeros.
		
Click to expand...

Should be no problem - my Eccos are like playing barefoot anyway


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 27, 2014)

Weather forecast looking good - will need to break out the flip flops.

LIG - are you bringing the port or am I? Have you got a bearer organised?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 28, 2014)

was speaking to one of the guys who plays in our roll ups  last night who's an R&A member and Rules official ans he said the new is supposed to be the best condition of all the courses in the links trust at the moment, Greens esp


----------



## Fish (Mar 28, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			All taking shape! - However - the Princess of Darkness has thrown me a curveball - and is now accompanying me ?!&*

So - Monday looks like no golf for me....

Any recommendations for good Dundee restaurant for the Sunday night?

Due to land at 1010 at EDI - so hopefully should be with you at the Clubhouse for 12. Very excited - and hoping for a better performance than at either Southern KOKs - where net 80 was my better score

Click to expand...

Are you flying up Stu, if so from where and more importantly, are you taking your own clubs and how much did it cost you to take them?

I can get cheap flights up to Edinburgh from Birmingham but they want more for my clubs to go in the hold than me in a comfy seat


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 28, 2014)

Chilly today but forecast still says OK for Sunday


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nicked from London Koks thread 

The clocks go forward on Sunday so 12pm is Saturday's 11am - Please don't forget this!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2014)

Played today in winter conditions, I may have to wear my long johns under my kilt on Sunday.


----------



## LIG (Mar 29, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Nicked from London Koks thread 

The clocks go forward on Sunday so 12pm is Saturday's 11am - Please don't forget this!
		
Click to expand...

This is one of the reasons we went for Sunday in the first place - more than enough time for everyone to get round before dark.

Looks like full waterproofs will be the order of the day.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 29, 2014)

Uh-oh.... weather has taken a turn for the worse according to the Beeb.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 29, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Uh-oh.... weather has taken a turn for the worse according to the Beeb.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of mist and fog but still saying it'll be dry.

Need to pack the brightly-coloured waterproofs


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 29, 2014)

Met office saying fog - aaargh http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/st-andrews-fife#?tab=fiveDay&fcTime=1396137600


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Met office saying fog - aaargh http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/st-andrews-fife#?tab=fiveDay&fcTime=1396137600

Click to expand...

Don't worry , I'll bring the good weather down with me. Played in a short sleeve shirt this morning 16 deg or more.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok folks, looks like the weather is trying to beat us.  Hopefully it won't be too bad.  I imagined rain, wind, frost, snow but couldn't have envisaged fog!!!

In case it gets bad, please be on the look out for your fellow players' balls at all times, make sure you hit a provisional if you're not sure where it went as I would like all 12 of us to come home with a score.

DMDs i.e. lasers, watches, GPS are fine for tomorrow as per the local rules.

I need everyone to complete and sign your scorecards and return them to me at the end of the round.  

It will be up to the course as to whether it is playable (I'm talking worst case scenarios here) and the tie will only be abandoned by the course closing for safety reasons.  

Also to echo what has been said above- REMEMBER THE CLOCKS GO FORWARD TONIGHT.

Lastly, drive safe and I will see you all tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 29, 2014)

Forecast has it back to 4pm before the fog comes in - hopefully it will go further back overnight - looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## IanG (Mar 29, 2014)

North Berwick had the same foggy forecast today but course remained playable all day - just a bit misty. I'm sure we'll be fine tomorrow.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 29, 2014)

IanG said:



			North Berwick had the same foggy forecast today but course remained playable all day - just a bit misty. I'm sure we'll be fine tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 29, 2014)

Fish said:



			Are you flying up Stu, if so from where and more importantly, are you taking your own clubs and how much did it cost you to take them?

I can get cheap flights up to Edinburgh from Birmingham but they want more for my clubs to go in the hold than me in a comfy seat 

Click to expand...

Heathrow mate. On BA. Clubs count as a normal bag.


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 29, 2014)

Off to bed now - up at crack of dawn...

See you all tomorrow for golf - or failing that a pint at least

I'm sure we will be grand - having been in a couple of KOKs..would echo the posts above. Hit provisionals! Medal on unfamiliar courses can lead to VERY long rounds if you are not careful...

Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 29, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Off to bed now - up at crack of dawn...

See you all tomorrow for golf - or failing that a pint at least

I'm sure we will be grand - having been in a couple of KOKs..would echo the posts above. Hit provisionals! Medal on unfamiliar courses can lead to VERY long rounds if you are not careful...

Looking forward to meeting you all.
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe there's boys in their bed when I'm out for a pint - I've no chance - first full day off work since Christmas tomorrow though so all good


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 30, 2014)

BBC has reduced their warning of fog to mist and pushed this back to 7pm.  Hoping we'll be alright.

If anyone needs to contact me, PM me via their smartphone.  I'll be in front of the clubhouse at the 1st hole from 12.30pm.  You'll not miss me- just think 'honey monster'.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			BBC has reduced their warning of fog to mist and pushed this back to 7pm.  Hoping we'll be alright.

If anyone needs to contact me, PM me via their smartphone.  I'll be in front of the clubhouse at the 1st hole from 12.30pm.  You'll not miss me- just think 'honey monster'.
		
Click to expand...

Ok honey.


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 30, 2014)

Enjoy your day. Date didn't suit this time unfortunately, maybe next time...


----------



## ger147 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm currently having brunch in the clubhouse. Visibility is fine at the moment


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 30, 2014)

ger147 said:



			I'm currently having brunch in the clubhouse. Visibility is fine at the moment 

Click to expand...

Just arrived myself. Who said no fog til 7...?


----------



## needmoreclub (Mar 30, 2014)

Jealous folks, enjoy your day.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 30, 2014)

Good luck to all looking forward to results and write up.


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 30, 2014)

Fog? Who said that? Where? What?

in fairness, completely playable, and a great day out. My thanks to my marker Patrick. He very kindly subtracted my handicap twice, and I was still bottom of the field

Scottish bunkers. Different gravy.

Congrats to the winner! To be revealed later. A great score. Huge thanks to Virtuocity for all of his hardwork.

to my playing partners, Patrick, some wonderful irons, just no putts today. William, an education in course management! LIG I think I tried to drag you done to my level. Gents! I enjoyed your company immensely. Thanks! (Sorry about the golf!)

Ian, thanks for the pathfinder role!


----------



## CMAC (Mar 30, 2014)

sounds a good day.

Cant wait to see who's the biggest KOK in Scotland :smirk:


----------



## Odvan (Mar 30, 2014)

CMAC said:



			sounds a good day.

Cant wait to see who's the biggest KOK in Scotland :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

probably best getting the wives to post the results in that case, otherwise they'll all be claiming victory....


----------



## ger147 (Mar 30, 2014)

CMAC said:



			sounds a good day.

Cant wait to see who's the biggest KOK in Scotland :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

That would be me


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, that was...something. I am definitely not the biggest KoK in Scotland.

First of all, big thanks to Virtuocity for organising the day. The weather wasn't up to much but it was great to play at St Andrews. The first eight players out hit very good tee shots. It's a good job nobody was around to see our group, as I think we had four poor ones out of four.

Thanks also to davidy233, Virtuocity and IanG for the company and for putting up with my honking 'golf'. Virtuocity and IanG both had good rounds going there and played well. Not sure of the results but I'd expect at least one of them to be in the running.  Highlight of the day was on 15, when both had birdie putts of 30+ yards and both ran them up to tap-in distance.  As for me...

Well, I was going along ok for the first half a dozen holes. Not spectacular, but ok. Then I went offline from the tee on 7 and made 7. Next hole, I was looking to get back on track and smashed a great drive up the middle of the fairway (one of about 4 decent shots I hit all day) thinking I'd be able to have a crack at the green in two.  However, when I got to my ball, it was sat in a nice, deep fairway bunker. Ended up with a 6 and that was pretty much the end of my chances. Even if I'd been better on the way out, my ball striking deteriorated on the back 9 to such a degree that I've had to have gone out in about 28 to have had any hope.

So it was a bit of a bust.  El Bandito, if you genuinely were bottom of the pile, then - if you forgive me- you must have had a horror show to have finished below me.

Apologies to all that I couldn't hang around afterwards. Had to rush home as both the kids are unwell with chickenpox and the Mrs was going out of her mind. And it was Mothers' Day, after all  Coming home to be greeted by the sight of my daughter in tears and covered in spots put my nonsense properly in perspective.

Congrats to the winner, whoever it is. Good luck at Hillside :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Great day, good course , really good company , Patrick and I felt quite embarrassed taking money from LIG and El Bandito, but we'll get over it in time for Hillside lol. Well done to the winner, who will be revealed when Virtuocity posts the full results, nice to put faces and names to avatars. 

Thanks to Virtuocity for organising the day.


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 30, 2014)

McBroon, I carded a 13 on one hole.

need we get into it?

hope the kids are getting better.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 30, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			McBroon, I carded a 13 on one hole.

need we get into it?

hope the kids are getting better.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, that makes it tough, right enough.

Thanks for that - hope it'll pass in a couple of days.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 30, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			McBroon, I carded a 13 on one hole.

need we get into it?

hope the kids are getting better.
		
Click to expand...

El , if you had followed my lead you would have saved yourself 7 shots on that one hole mate.:cheers:


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 31, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			McBroon, I carded a 13 on one hole.

need we get into it?.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see I didn't have the highest score on one hole - I had two 11s though - sand in those bunkers is totally different to Monifieth.

I'd bet on me being bottom of the pile - pretty much forgot how to play golf from the second till the 12th - then played the last six pretty nicely.

Excellent company from mcbroon (hope the kids are better soon), IanG and Virtuocity (the latter two played some very decent golf - I wouldn't want to be competing with either in the H4H handicap challenge) and thanks to Virtuocity for organising a great day - my first forum meet - won't be the last.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2014)

Good day out, despite the cold ( coldest day Ive played in and i live in the Highlands this year) A big well done to Dave for organising and My Partner William, without you we would not have won the matach and the E30's (Eks)

To Lig and  El bandito, nice to meet you and better Luck next time And Lig when you play the old course, Aim to hit it left of the tee


----------



## Birchy (Mar 31, 2014)

Do we know who won yet? :mmm:


----------



## Fish (Mar 31, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Do we know who won yet? :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

My moneys on William judging by the remarks so far


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 31, 2014)

*And the results are in.......*

The winner with a superb -3 net score is Gerry (ger147) who wins a place at Hillside on Friday 23rd of May (1000hrs arrival) which includes his green fees, medal, breakfast and lunch as well as some travel expenses.

I'm so happy that everyone managed to complete a card.  Some of those bunkers were really tough and definitely wrecked a few cards today.  

Here are the official (and final) scores:

ger147- 87 (68)
SimonS- 85 (69)
IanG- 89 (70)
williamalex1- 87 (70)
virtuocity- 94 (73)
patricks148- 82 (76)
LIG- 91 (78)
Will_I_Dream-  90 (80)
WillieP- 96 (81)
mcbroon- 91 (83)
El Bandito- 108 (91)
davidy233- 115 (94)


I'd like to thank everyone for taking the time to drive, fly or in my case- blag a lift- in order to make it to St Andrews today.  I'm sure we'll all agree that despite some tricky wind, the course played lovely and the staff at St Andrews New were attentive and welcoming.  

Organising a regional event and assuming ultimate control over King of Kings as a whole is obviously a little time consuming and tricky at times but it is great to see the spirit (and nonsense) of the GM forum move from online to on-the-course.

Well done again to our winner and I hope to see you all soon.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who made the effort to come along, especially all 8 players of groups 2 and 3 who piled on to the 1st tee to watch us in the 1st group tee off!! .

The greens were very tricky and I missed the only flat straight putt I had all day - from 6 feet for birdie.

Big thanks to Virtuocity for organising everything and looking forward to my trip to Hillside.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 31, 2014)

As for my day, it was a classic case of foot-in-mouth syndrome.  "My driver is the best part of my game"...... "you'll soon see where my 21 shots come from when I get close to the green....", "irons have been iffy recently.....".

First drive was a stinky low heely pull which managed to kick on further than it should.  From there "the driver that can't slice" did just that, many times.  My fault entirely due to being scared of quick lefts and not trusting the club.  Managed two good ones at the end, thankfully.

Irons were the best I've hit- ever.  No duffs or fats were a rare thing. Wonder if the links turf should take the credit?!

Putting- after 3 crazy holes getting used to the fast speed of the greens- was decent.  The frog may remain in the bag yet.  Loved that you could putt from miles off the green.  This improved my play dramatically from my Saturday medal and I may just need to experiment more with long putts or even hybrid shots from off the green.

However, I only had one chip today- a 20 yard shot over a bunker on a concrete-like lie.  Having 10 degrees of bounce on my lob wedge did nothing to inspire confidence.  However, I managed to drop it to 4 feet and hold the putt for par.  Not as good as williamalex1's performance on that hole- I'm surprised he hasn't been on here bragging about it- I would be!

3 lost balls was what cost me today as I had managed to negotiate the course without finding the sand.  5 pars which would have been great had my card not been littered with doubles and triples.

Great company yesterday:

IanG played some belting golf at times.  Definitely a case of what-could-have-been after a brutal fight with a bunker early on.  Some really impressive tee shots as well as winning my vote for Shot Of The Day; a pluggy lie leaving a tough second shot which I would only have looked to wedge out on to the fairway.  Cue a hybrid (I believe) smacked long towards target finishing just shy of the green.  One of many impressive shots today- well done.

Mcbroon- nice fella who had a frustrating day.  Showed some of what he is capable of (which is a lot) and I'm sure that with a bit more course time he'll be tearing it up.  Great distance off the tee which could tame many a course.  He'll be neck deep in calamine lotion I imagine- hope the wee one gets better soon.

Davidy233- what can I say?  God loves a trier and you certainly tried.  Great company around the course and brought his "A Game" from the 13th onwards after suffering at the hands of the New Course bunkers a few times #hasselhoff

Weather was blowy and cold but the rain kept off the the fog stayed away.  Perfect day for links golf!

Really enjoyed the whole "St Andrews experience" and definitely will return in future.  A gid day oot.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2014)

I enjoyed the course though on the short side off the yellow i had loads of drive wedge, 2 of which i shanked. Greens had me foxed too. I don't think i have had quite so may birdie putts and made none of them and had a tricky 3 footer back for par (i didn't make too many of those either )

Guys where right about the bunkers, i only went in one (plugged up the face ) took 3 to get out, every time it landed back in the the bunker it was plugged again


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Well done Ger147, just goes to show you can't judge people by their forum names, I thought you were a snooker player, but obliviously you can play golf too.
 I may have to change my forum name now to Williamalex 2s, but modesty forbids.
Once again thanks for a great day , now looking forward to Hillside :cheers:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I enjoyed the course though on the short side off the yellow i had loads of drive wedge, 2 of which i shanked. Greens had me foxed too. I don't think i have had quite so may birdie putts and made none of them and had a tricky 3 footer back for par (i didn't make too many of those either )

Guys where right about the bunkers, i only went in one (plugged up the face ) took 3 to get out, every time it landed back in the the bunker it was plugged again

Click to expand...

I'll need to show you the easy way  to get out of bunkers  mate.:rofl:ne:


----------



## ger147 (Mar 31, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Well done Ger147, just goes to show you can't judge people by their forum names, I thought you were a snooker player, but obliviously you can play golf too.
 I may have to change my forum name now to Williamalex 2s, but modesty forbids.
Once again thanks for a great day , now looking forward to Hillside :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I used to be not bad at snooker but am a full-time golfist now, swapped the baize for real grass.


----------



## IanG (Mar 31, 2014)

A good day despite the murky weather. Thanks again to Virtuocity for organising and to Davidy233 and Mcbroon for their company - and a big shout out  also to Mrs Mcbroon for letting him out with two sick weans on Mothers Day.

I enjoyed the New course more this time than the last twice I've played it (many moons ago) - maybe because the rough was in its benign winter plumage. My round was one of two halves - ropey first 9 and steady back nine - 4 to get out of a bunker on the short 5th didn't help. I kept thinking 'course management' but when the ball is tight against the face and plugged there is not much to do but have another hack - and another... 

Shot of the  day for me was virtuocity's deft pitch to 3 ft over a cavernous, black-hole bunker on the the 13th. A real testes-in, eyes shut masterclass!

Greens were very true and a shade faster than North Berwick, so testing but fair. Davidy233 demonstrated the perfect tactics with 2 putts from 75 yards on the 18th. 

Congratulations to Ger143, I'm sure he'll do us proud at Hillside and bring the trophy back North - no pressure


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 31, 2014)

IanG said:



			A good day despite the murky weather. Thanks again to Virtuocity for organising and to Davidy233 and Mcbroon for their company - and a big shout out  also to Mrs Mcbroon for letting him out with two sick weans on Mothers Day.

I enjoyed the New course more this time than the last twice I've played it (many moons ago) - maybe because the rough was in its benign winter plumage. My round was one of two halves - ropey first 9 and steady back nine - 4 to get out of a bunker on the short 5th didn't help. I kept thinking 'course management' but when the ball is tight against the face and plugged there is not much to do but have another hack - and another... 

Shot of the  day for me was virtuocity's deft pitch to 3 ft over a cavernous, black-hole bunker on the the 13th. A real testes-in, eyes shut masterclass!

Greens were very true and a shade faster than North Berwick, so testing but fair. Davidy233 demonstrated the perfect tactics with 2 putts from 75 yards on the 18th. 

Congratulations to Ger143, I'm sure he'll do us proud at Hillside and bring the trophy back North - no pressure

Click to expand...

While Virtuocity's pitch was a thing of beauty my nomination for shot of the day was your bunker shot at 17 - saw the lie you had and the depth of the face and thought "there's no way he's getting this out"

Here's you in the bunker at the 5th http://instagram.com/p/mLVSNixHnL - I got punished later for taking this picture


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 31, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Here's you in the bunker at the 5th http://instagram.com/p/mLVSNixHnL

Click to expand...

IanG- this HAS to be your profile pic.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			IanG- this HAS to be your profile pic.
		
Click to expand...

Dave, can you post the picture you took from the balcony.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 31, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			IanG- this HAS to be your profile pic.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. What a brilliant pic :thup:

Just a note on the greens, to agree with the others - what a pleasure to putt on. That was the only part of my game that was decent yesterday, which is just as well. If you had an off-day on those, they could kill you.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 31, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Dave, can you post the picture you took from the balcony.
		
Click to expand...

He posted it two pages back with the results - couldn't believe what LIG's username stood for - another cracking guy - wonder if he got up to queue for the Old Course this morning?


----------



## IanG (Mar 31, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			IanG- this HAS to be your profile pic.
		
Click to expand...

Your wish is my command - hope the photographer doesn't sue me ....


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 31, 2014)

IanG said:



			Your wish is my command - hope the photographer doesn't sue me ....
		
Click to expand...

I don't normally get a camera out unless I'm getting paid - but I'll make an exception for this


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			He posted it two pages back with the results - couldn't believe what LIG's username stood for - another cracking guy - wonder if he got up to queue for the Old Course this morning?
		
Click to expand...

Ta, I missed it, must be a age thing.:thup: As for LIGs username it suits him fine. HE HAS A INDIAN RESERVATION TODAY.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 31, 2014)

Had my phone on all morning but no call yet from 10 Downing St or wee Eck in Bute House following my famous win yesterday. On the plus side, the Queen was very nice and sounded genuinely pleased for me.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Had my phone on all morning but no call yet from 10 Downing St or wee Eck in Bute House following my famous win yesterday. On the plus side, the Queen was very nice and sounded genuinely pleased for me.
		
Click to expand...

Never mind them calling, what about your handicap Sec?


----------



## ger147 (Mar 31, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Never mind them calling, what about your handicap Sec?

Click to expand...

I would be very disappointed if I'm still off 19 when I get to Hillside. My 1st year in medals last year was a disaster but the qualifiers are due to start up again in the next week or two so will have quite a few chances to get it moving in the right direction.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Had my phone on all morning but no call yet from 10 Downing St or wee Eck in Bute House following my famous win yesterday. On the plus side, the Queen was very nice and sounded genuinely pleased for me.
		
Click to expand...

Virtuocity is not the Queen  its just his polite accent:rofl:


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 31, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Virtuocity is not the Queen  its just his polite accent:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Polite?!!!!!


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Polite?!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes your Highness


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2014)

ger147 said:



			I would be very disappointed if I'm still off 19 when I get to Hillside. My 1st year in medals last year was a disaster but the qualifiers are due to start up again in the next week or two so will have quite a few chances to get it moving in the right direction.
		
Click to expand...

Geri, we'll be even more disappointed if your still off 19 :


----------



## ger147 (Mar 31, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Geri, we'll be even more disappointed if your still off 19 :

Click to expand...

Current exact is 18.7 so need 8 qualifiers to get it up to 19.5. Fingers crossed I can manage it


----------



## SimonS (Mar 31, 2014)

I'd just like to add my thanks to Virtuocity for organising the competition and to the rest of the players for making it a pleasant way to spend an afternoon on the course.

Good luck to ger147 at Hillside.  I'm sure that you will do the Scots proud.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 31, 2014)

SimonS said:



			I'd just like to add my thanks to Virtuocity for organising the competition and to the rest of the players for making it a pleasant way to spend an afternoon on the course.

Good luck to ger147 at Hillside.  I'm sure that you will do the Scots proud.
		
Click to expand...

And thank you to you Simon for helping ensure our 4 ball didn't get lost and well done on a very good score yourself.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Just found that I  broke a rule by taking a penalty drop  out of a bunker on Sunday at the KOKs therefore disqualified. my apologies to all , nothing like a old fool


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Just found that I  broke a rule by taking a penalty drop  out of a bunker on Sunday at the KOKs therefore disqualified. my apologies to all , nothing like a old fool
		
Click to expand...

Why was that then?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 31, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Why was that then?
		
Click to expand...

When I took the drop from the bunker I should have went all the way back to the tee or drop 2 club length back in the bunker. SORRY


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			When I took the drop from the bunker I should have went all the way back to the tee or drop 2 club length back in the bunker. SORRY
		
Click to expand...

It didn't matter in the match as we lost that hole, they got a shot!


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 31, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Just found that I  broke a rule by taking a penalty drop  out of a bunker on Sunday at the KOKs therefore disqualified. my apologies to all , nothing like a old fool
		
Click to expand...

Dopey Git!

i would love to say that I told you so...other than the truth is that I'm largely clueless about rules...those bunkers were no problem anyway..you just keep bashing it until it comes out. Some might see 13 on the card as problematic, but in price per shot terms, well worth it:lol:

I think Patrick broke the odd rule too. At least twice he drove to the right hand side of the fairway...and it's definitely a rule on the New Course to ALWAYS aim at left hand side of the fairway....


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Dopey Git!

i would love to say that I told you so...other than the truth is that I'm largely clueless about rules...those bunkers were no problem anyway..you just keep bashing it until it comes out. Some might see 13 on the card as problematic, but in price per shot terms, well worth it:lol:

I think Patrick broke the odd rule too. At least twice he drove to the right hand side of the fairway...and it's definitely a rule on the New Course to ALWAYS aim at left hand side of the fairway....
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget Lig hitting it right on every hole exept the one that had the big gorse bush on the left..... then he  hit it left... straight in it:rofl:


----------



## El Bandito (Mar 31, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Don't forget Lig hitting it right on every hole exept the one that had the big gorse bush on the left..... then he  hit it left... straight in it:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We can safely say a very frustrating day for LIG. I can vouch for his driving, probably the strongest part of his game, but on Sunday, it was just not there...


----------



## LIG (Apr 1, 2014)

A big thank you to Virtuocity for organising this meet on the perfect date to fit in with my travel plans and for picking the New Course over the Jubilee. 
 (playing the Jubilee today!)
Was great too to meet some new faces and El Bandito too! 

Top marks to williamalex, patricks148 & El Bandito for putting up with me for so long - especially when I instigated a helicopter - and my potty mouth! 

Well done to ger...ry on being on speaking terms with her Maj!
See you at Hillside!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 1, 2014)

View attachment 9775


----------



## will_i_dream (Apr 1, 2014)

Afternoon all,


  Thanks to Virtoucity for organising a good day out, please sort the weather out aswell for any future events thanks. It was good to meet everyone and put faces to names.

  Good to see El Bandito and his lovely wife again, weâ€™ll get out for a round together one of these days.

Now to the golf, my round started off well enough, par, par, drove into a fairway bunker on the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] finished with a bogey and then back to level par with a birdie on the 4[SUP]th[/SUP]

  Then we get to the 5[SUP]th[/SUP], iron started off well enough then when it hit the front edge of the green it just bounced left, across and in to the bunker. I find myself at the bottom of the cliff face with nowhere to go as the bunker is wrapping around me from both sides. (Iâ€™m only just starting my third season of golf, but the penalty drop in the bunker option is one Iâ€™ll now never forget). Fifth stroke finally puts the ball in a position where I can now play it backwards and out, finished with an 8

  Another birdie on the 8[SUP]th[/SUP] and missed par putt on the 9[SUP]th[/SUP] leaves me with a 42, +6 with all of those strokes dropped on the two par 3â€™s. The back 9 was a blur, dropping more shots, +6 on the par 3â€™s


  In summary I was +7 for fourteen of the holes and +12 for the four par 3â€™s


  Think as a four ball we all started off well enough, standard of golf was very good but everyone was struggling with the pace of the greens. Simon and Ger shot some very good scores, Willie for the majority of the course was nailing his drives very straight and I had some nice approach shots to get my two birdies on the front 9. Me and Willie didnâ€™t really have a chance though with Ger and Simon finishing 1[SUP]st[/SUP] and 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] on the day.


  Thanks all and I look forward to meeting you again at any future event I can get to.


----------

